# LGBTI*Q in Spielen: Liebe Videospielindustrie, traut euch mehr Vielfalt zu!



## sh9605 (24. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *LGBTI*Q in Spielen: Liebe Videospielindustrie, traut euch mehr Vielfalt zu!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *LGBTI*Q in Spielen: Liebe Videospielindustrie, traut euch mehr Vielfalt zu!*


----------



## BladeWND (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehe hier einfach ein Problem:

Ein Großteil der Leute, die im Netz etwas schreiben, sind einfach gegen alles, was nicht in ihren Kopf passt und machen alle anderen runter welche nicht ihre Meinung haben (zu akzeptieren das jemand anders denkt ist mittlerweile echt schwer wie man sieht)

Ich finde es teilweise beängstlich was in den Foren geschrieben wird. Alles und jeder wird runter gemacht, schon wegen Kleinigkeiten. Das ganze schaukelt sich dann in alle Richtungen hoch, das Spiel bekommt einen „schlechten Ruf“ bzw. man wird blöde von der Seite angeschaut wenn man dazu eine Frage hat. Ich meine ich bin alt genug, das ich selbst entscheiden kann, aber die Hersteller gehen somit ein Risiko ein. Wenn ich z.B. teilweise Kommentare bei Cyberpunk 2077 gelesen habe…. 

Passt zwar nicht 100% zum Thema, aber ich hab gestern geschrieben in einem Forum das ich mich auf das neue Larry spiel freue, eine Antwort war, wie kann man nur so einen scheiß spielen, das passt nicht in die Zeit…. 
Hä?

Wenn die welche auch mal etwas gut finden mal den Weg ins Netz finden bwz. auch mal etwas schreiben würden, dann würde das Problem kleiner, aber meist schreiben ja nur die Trolle etc. und gerade bei dem jüngeren Publikum wird es dann schwer. Wenn ich mit denke auf dem Schulhof „WAS du spielst DAS?!?!?!“ 

Ich fände es auch schön wenn sich in der Richtung mehr getraut wird! Ich bin auch einfach mal gespannt was die Zukunft so bringt, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2020)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht-binäre Personen und andere sind mit insgesamt fünf Prozent massiv unterrepräsentiert. In einer separat gestellten Frage beschreiben sich vier Prozent der Mitarbeitenden als Transgender.



hm, eigentlich deckt sich das ziemlich genau mit diversen umfragen zum nicht-binären-anteil an der bevölkerung, liegt sogar am oberen rand. siehe bspw hier: PDF vom Bunderverband Trans.



> Knapp jede fünfte Person ist nicht heterosexuell. Es scheint also an der ein oder anderen Stelle an Diversität in der Videospielbranche zu fehlen, was sich auch auf die (Nicht-)Darstellung von Vielfalt in Videospielen auswirkt.



ein anteil von 20% nicht-heteros klingt jetzt für mich auch keineswegs nach unterrepräsentation, sogar fast schon nach dem gegenteil. 

erwartet die autorin an der stelle ernsthaft parität? 

ansonsten stimme ich in vielen punkten zu; ich hätte auch rein gar nix dagegen, wenn sich die entwickler und publisher diesbezüglich mehr trauen und die paar internet-schreihälse einfach ignorieren würden. 

ps: 
noch eine generelle bitte: es wäre nett, wenn externe links in artikeln irgendwie kenntlich gemacht würden. danke. 

pps: 
viel spaß an die mods, die hier sicher einiges zu tun bekommen werden.


----------



## Martina (24. Oktober 2020)

"Transgender- Personen kaum sichtbar"

Und das ist auch ok. Es wird einfach oft vergessen die meisten trans* wollen Stealth leben, sprich gar nicht erkannt werden und einfach ihr leben leben.
trans* zu sein ist so gesehen nur eine Phase.


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2020)

Bei allem Resepkt vor LGBT.
 Aber grade im Gamingbereich siehts doch jetzt echt nicht sooo schlimm aus. Es werden verschiedene Hautfarben und Geschlechtettypen berücksichtigt. Dass in der Branche mehr Männer tätig sind liegt noch in der Natur der Sache. Die Branche ist noch recht jung und ich könnte was wetten, dass man in einer Statistik sehen würde, dass das hier relativ schnell geht. 

Wie siehts denn bei den Spielern aus? Gibts da eine Umfrage was dieses Thema betrifft? So als Vergleich wäre dann interessant.


----------



## SnakeP (24. Oktober 2020)

VIelleicht ist das Thema nicht in Spielen weil es keinen Interessiert und zu 99% in den Spielen keinerlei Relevanz hat?
Mir persönlich ist egal was für einen Charakter man spielt, solange er authentisch ist und das Spiel mich interessiert.
Werden jedoch Themen wie LGBT vorgeschoben um ein Spiel, einen Film oder eine Serie zu pushen dann löst dies mittlerweile bei vielen eher Abneigung aus.
Es mag sein das sich einige Leute speziell für so etwas interessieren, den Großteil aber nicht. Wenn diese Themen dann im Vordergrund stehen wenden sich viele Leute ab. Das hat aber nicht zwingend etwas mit Homophobie oder ähnlichem zu tun, es interessiert die Leute einfach nicht. Ich schaue mir auch keine Sendung über die Adelshäuser an nur weil es gesendet wird.

Viele sind es leid wenn solche politischen Themen grundsätzlich eingebracht werden. Siehe Diversitätscheckliste bei den Oscars oder aus Hamburg.
Jede Person  hat das Recht zu sein wie sie möchte, aber nicht jedes Thema muss grundsätzlich in Spielen, Filmen oder Serien enthalten sein.
Solche Themen können entweder als zentrales Hauptthema stehen oder sie sind Hintergrundgeräusche.
Was offensichtlich nicht funktioniert ist vorhandene Spiele, Filme und Serien künstlich so umzubauen um diese Themen als zentrale Elemente rein zu pressen.


----------



## McTrevor (24. Oktober 2020)

Der Shitstorm bei The Last of Us 2 ist nicht in der Sexualität von Ellie oder den Muskeln von Abby begründet. Das Spiel wurde an der Fanbase vorbei gemacht, das war das Problem. Teil 2 für sich alleinstehend ist ein gutes Spiel mit einem durch den Haupttwist bedingtem Pacing-Problem. Im Kontext als Nachfolger von The Last of Us ist es aber ein Komplett-Versagen. Beim ersten Teil liebten die meisten Spieler, wie die Protagonisten zusammen gewachsen sind und dass es im Grunde eine positive Message hatte. Der zweite Teil bietet hier nichts vergleichbares sondern, schlimmer noch, trübt die Erinnerung an den ersten Teil. Damit hat man dann Mal eben 80% der Fanbase des ersten Spiels mächtig ans Bein gepisst.

Und diese Fanbase besteht ja nun nicht zwingend nur aus Bildungsbürgertum, das reflektiert begründen kann, warum genau ihnen das so gar nicht gefällt,  was sie da gerade spielen. Und dann wird in dieser für sie selbst oft unerklärlichen Wut auf alles offensichtliche eingedroschen.

Bezogen auf Abby ist solches Hatertum übrigens keineswegs Randgruppen vorbehalten. Jack Gleeson als Darsteller von Geoffrey Baratheon bei Game of Thrones erging es nicht anders.

Zum Thema an sich, denke ich, man sollte vorsichtig sein, was man sich wünscht. 

Bei Filmen und Serien hat sich in den letzten Jahren schon sehr deutlich gezeigt, das wenn die Autoren eine solche Agenda forcieren, das resultierende Writing leider oft darunter gelitten hat. Das wird nicht zwingend kausal begründet sein, ist aber eine sehr deutlich wahrnehmbare Korrelation. Das Ergebnis war dann oft übelst schlechter Trash wie bei Charlies Angels oder Ghostbusters. 

Und wenn man sowas in geliebten Franchises macht, richtet man vermutlich mehr Schaden an der Sache an, anstatt etwas positives zu erreichen.


----------



## Sirpopp (24. Oktober 2020)

SnakeP schrieb:


> VIelleicht ist das Thema nicht in Spielen weil es keinen Interessiert und zu 99% in den Spielen keinerlei Relevanz hat?
> Mir persönlich ist egal was für einen Charakter man spielt, solange er authentisch ist und das Spiel mich interessiert.
> Werden jedoch Themen wie LGBT vorgeschoben um ein Spiel, einen Film oder eine Serie zu pushen dann löst dies mittlerweile bei vielen eher Abneigung aus.
> Es mag sein das sich einige Leute speziell für so etwas interessieren, den Großteil aber nicht. Wenn diese Themen dann im Vordergrund stehen wenden sich viele Leute ab. Das hat aber nicht zwingend etwas mit Homophobie oder ähnlichem zu tun, es interessiert die Leute einfach nicht. Ich schaue mir auch keine Sendung über die Adelshäuser an nur weil es gesendet wird.
> ...



Seh ich ganz genauso. Mir persönlich ist doch völlig egal was der Spielcharakter für ne sexuelle Orientierung hat. Bei nem Rollenspiel mags ja noch interessant sein und da kann man ja gern ne entsprechende Option hinzufügen, sollte aber am Ende dem Spieler die Wahl lassen und keinem etwas aufzwingen.
Bei Actiontiteln ist´s eh völlig egal. Meinetwegen kann Lara Croft lesbisch sein, ich möchte ein Action-Adventure spielen und mir kommt´s da mehr auf Spielmechanik und Umsetzung an als auf sowas.

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum man das jetzt mit Gewalt überall reinbringen muss nur um "politisch korrekt" zu sein und niemanden auszugrenzen, völlig egal ob´s wirklich paßt oder nicht. Grad bei Filmen und Serien ist´s aktuell ja wirklich schlimm. Die Hauptrolle muss mit jemand afro-amerikanischer Herkunft besetzt werden und wenn man nicht zusätzlich noch das LGBT Thema mit reinbringt ist die Chance auf nen Oscar eh schon dahin (wie du ja auch schon schön ausgeführt hast).
Ein gutes Beispiel ist ja die kommende Realverfilmung von Arielle. Da paßt die Besetzung halt einfach mal überhaupt nicht.

Bei allem Respekt vor "Black lives matters", der "me2 Bewegung"  etc. aber ich muss das jetzt nicht zum zentralen Thema für alles machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

> Videospiele könnten Brücken schlagen und diese Erlebnisse der großen, dem Thema gegenüber prinzipiell neutral eingestellten, aber uninformierten Mehrheit näher bringen und *sie erfahrbar machen*.


Und genau da kranken viele Spiele, jüngst TLoU 2. Aber eben auch Bioware-Spiele. Entweder wird es mit dem Holzhammer aufs Auge gedrückt, frei nach dem Motto "Is' halt so". Oder es wird dargestellt, kurz angerissen und nicht weiter behandelt. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es fehlt schlicht an Fingerspitzengefühl, um dieses durchaus sensible Thema zu behandeln. 

Ellie wird in TLoU 2 mal kurz aufgrund ihrer sexuellen Neigung von einem Stadtbewohner angegangen, der sich dann aber bemerkenswert bereitwillig wieder entschuldigte. Ihre Sexualität scheint auch keinesfalls ein Geheimnis zu sein und wird alles in allem doch sehr entspannt hingenommen. Bei der Figur Lev sieht es ähnlich aus. Lev ist ein Transgender-Charakter und genau das ist der Konflikt in ihm selbst und zwischen ihm und seiner Mutter (und den Scars an sich). Aber in beiden Fällen wird nicht weiter drauf eingegangen. Es wird so gut wie nicht - und wenn, dann nur sehr oberflächlich - erzählt, wie diese beiden Charaktere in einer Welt leben, die einfach mal eine völlig andere, bedeutend härtere ist, als die unsere. Offensichtlich herrscht in der Welt, in der Ellie und Lev leben, das Recht des Stärkeren. Und auch der Fortbestand der Menschheit steht ganz oben auf der Liste. Überleben und fortbestehen. Naughty Dogs Attitüde, "Sie sind, wie sie sind", kann da einfach nicht glaubhaft funktionieren. 

Wohl aber hätte es funktionieren können, wenn man sich Zeit genommen hätte, das Leben beider Figuren in einer solchen Gesellschaft näher zu beleuchten und auch anderen Perspektiven auf das Thema (ja, auch falsche Perspektiven) Raum zu geben. Dann hätte man das Thema für uninformierte näher gebracht und erfahrbar machen können. Ich finde, dass TLoU2 ein sehr gutes Spiel ist, aber in dieser speziellen Disziplin hat Naughty Dog eindeutig katastrophal versagt. 

Die Thematik ist alles andere als neu, aber das einzige Spiel, das sensibel und mit genug Fingerspitzengefühl mit dem Thema umgeht, ist _Tell Me Why_. Zumindest fällt mir da spontan kein anderes Spiel ein, das Transgender darstellt.


----------



## coolbit (24. Oktober 2020)

Man traut sich ja kaum was zu schreiben, aber ich versuchs mal 
Ich versteh zb. nicht, warum es verwundert, dass in den Spielefirmen (oder in dem Fall jeder anderen Firma) LGBT* unterrepräsentiert sind. Bei Männer und Frauen könnte ich die Diskussion ja noch nachvollziehen, beide Geschlechter sind etwa 50:50 in der Gesellschaft repräsentiert. Über die Gründe, warum dieses Geleichgewicht sich nicht auch in den Belegschaften von Firmen wiederspiegelt gibt es hinreichend Argumente. 
Aber bei einem Anteil von 7,4% der Bevölkerung, die sich als LGBT* einschätzen (Quelle: Statista Umfrage von 2016 in Deutschland) frag ich mich, wie man sich über eine Ungleichgewichtung wundern kann.


----------



## LostViking (24. Oktober 2020)

Hier wie auch in allen anderen Diskussionen rund um das Geschlecht oder die Sexuelle Orientierung eines Charakters: Ist mir völlig Wumpe. Hauptsache der Charakter ist gut/interessant geschrieben und das Gameplay macht Laune. 
Da kann man noch so viel LGBT in ein Spiel reinbringen, wenn das Spiel scheisse ist, dann ist es halt scheisse und wenn das Spiel gut ist, dann ist es eben gut. 
Von den Kritikern wird eh jedes Spiel gefeiert das sich etwas vom Mainstream abgrenzt.


----------



## Tek1978 (24. Oktober 2020)

Bin wohl was Spiele angeht emotional zu abgestumpft, aber sowas hat mich bisher noch nie berührt.
Spiel um Spaß und Ablenkung zu haben oder eben einfach nur zu sehen wie kreativ die Entwickler waren beim erstellen der Levels usw.


"Viele Menschen sind sich nicht bewusst, dass selbst 2020 LGBTI*Q-Personen noch immer unter Diskriminierung und massiven Anfeindungen leiden müssen."

Ich sage es einfach direkt. Es  interessiert mich einfach nicht. Und es interessiert die meisten Leute einfach auch nicht, weil wenn man nicht gerade das Thema bei sich zuhause hat, was sollte es den einen auch interessieren.

Es interessiert mich auch nicht ob jemand wie auch immer sein leben führt, es sei den er ist nen Tierquäler, Kinderf.... oder greift jemanden Grundlos an.

Dann interessiert es mich aber auch nur wenn es in meinem Umfeld passiert und ich was tun kann.

Im Endeffekt, wow das sind sorgen.  So wirklich wirklich schlecht ging es hier noch keinem, aber naja Kriege gibt es immer wieder, man kann nur hoffen das keiner kommt und das man mit seinem Wohlstandsarsch sich auch weiterhin um solche Sachen Gedanken machen kann als um: "hab ich morgen was zu essen oder werde ich noch leben usw."

Und es ist so toll wie viele sich doch auftun im Internet und hier den verständnisvollen und ach so hilfsbereiten markieren.
Wenn es aber dann mal an die eigene Wohlfühlzone geht dann werden 99,9% der Menschen nicht wie Mutter Theresa sein sondern sich um Ihren hintern kümmern.

Schön ist immer irgendwie zu sehen Foren auf denen rumgehackt wird die nun mal nicht der Internet Mainstream Meinung ist.

Wenn jemand schreibt: Er kann mit dem Thema nichts Anfangen und mag das nicht

Leute: Deswegen ist der nicht Homophobe, ER WILL DAS NICHT. Und diese Meinung ist genau so zu respektieren. Warum muss der sich rechtfertigen ?

Wenn die Person gewalttätig wird, ja dann stimmt was nicht -> Was eben die Aggressivität angeht.
Wenn einer was nicht mag, dann ist das halt so. Tjo und das ist wie wenn jemand keine Karotten mag, dann ist das halt so, dem zwingst auch nicht nen Kilo Karotten rein, nur weil du die so toll findest.

Und das ist das Problem in der Internet Gesellschaft, sind ja alle so Meinungstolerant, solange es nicht von der eigenen Meinung oder dem angeblichen Mainstream den es meiner Meinung nach nur im Internet gibt abweicht.

Füttert man damit eigentlich sein Selbstwertgefühl?

Ich sag immer wäre interessant wenn hier mal nur 1 Milliarde Menschen registriert wären und schreiben würden was Sie denken, dann hättet Ihr richtig Spaß bei der Nummer und mit bisschen Glück hätte man nen 50/50 zu nem Thema, aber ich vermute eher da würden manche Entsetzt sein wie "antiquiert" doch die Antworten sind.

Warum ich das so Sage: Na schaut euch doch mal um in der realen Welt, nicht auf die Handvoll Forumsleute (Die sind so da wo Sie sich wohl fühlen und am meisten Zusprache bekommen) , also den Weltfrieden hat ja noch keiner ausgerufen, also scheint es nicht so das die Maße so tolerant ist wie manch einer denkt.   

Tja und dann wieder zum Thema. Man kann gerne alle Spiele so erstellen das es auch hmm wie sagt man das jetzt am besten ohne das sich wieder jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt?

Ach egal

Also man kann Spiele ja so entwickeln das Minderheiten berücksichtigt werden, aber dann bitte doch mit der Option das man wählen kann will ich jetzt z.B. einen Homosexuellen spielen, dann ist der Spielverlauf anders oder ich Spiel einen Hetero und dann ist der Spiel verlauf halt entsprechend.

Und nochmal an der Stelle, es ist mir egal wie jemand lebt, ich brauch es aber eben als Hetero nicht immer vorgesetzt bekommen. 
Extrem ausgedrückt: Ein Homosexueller  schaut sich vermutlich auch keine Hetro Porno an, weil er es denk ich mal scheiße findet. Also warum verlangt Ihr das dann vom Hetero?

Man muss es eben keinem Aufzwingen und die Masse ist nun mal Hetero mit einem einfachen Weltbild das bis zum Gartenzaun geht. Dementsprechend wollen diese auch unterhalten werden. 

Wenn es sich gezielt um Spiele handelt die Sich mit dem Thema befassen, dann ist das so, es wird ja keiner gezwungen es zu kaufen.
Genau so wie man sich bei Tomb Raider eben darauf einlässt das es ein weiblicher Charakter ist. Der wurde so geschrieben. Fertig

Also, wenn es geht  macht bitte Spiele für jeden, Grenzt eine Seite nicht aus, aber zwingt die andere nicht wenn Sie das nicht wollen. Dann baut eben Wahlmöglichkeiten ein.

Fand es bei Assasins Creed gut gelöst. Ich wurde da zu nichts spieltechnisch gezwungen was ich nicht will. Und so soll es auch sein.
Klar ist ne riesen Herausforderung für Entwickler und naja eine Firma schaut halt auch wie Sie am besten Geld verdienen. Und deswegen sind eben sehr viele Spiele eben nicht so wie Life ist Strange.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2020)

sh9605 schrieb:


> Das Q steht für *Queer*, das als Sammelbecken aller hier genannten Gruppierungen gilt.


Warum belässt man es dann nicht dabei, sondern verwendet Abkürzungen, die im Laufe der Jahre durch weitere Buchstaben ergänzt werden?
Warum baut man dann noch Sternchen ein, die _"nicht ausgesprochen, sondern mit einer kleinen Pause angedeutet"_ werden sollen, um auch ja viele potentielle Gegner der Bezeichnung zu triggern?



> Sehr häufig habe ich Videospiele gespielt, die eine Sache gemein haben: Sie hatten einen *männlichen *heterosexuellen (und meist) weißen Hauptcharakter.


Meine letzten vier Spiele hatten allesamt weibliche Protagonistinnen (A Plague Tale, Control, Relicta, Beyond: two Souls) und ich hab mich schon gefragt: Warum sind eigentlich dauernd Frauen in der Hauptrolle?



> Nicht-binäre Personen und andere sind* mit *insgesamt *fünf Prozent massiv unterrepräsentiert*.


Laut bei Wikipedia erwähnten Studien machen nicht-binäre je nach Studie 2% bis 5% der Bevölkerung aus ...
(Quelle)



> Laut der IGDA ... sind 71 Prozent der Mitarbeitenden in Entwicklerstudios männlich, knappe 24 Prozent dagegen weiblich. Nicht-binäre Personen und andere sind mit insgesamt fünf Prozent massiv unterrepräsentiert. In einer separat gestellten Frage beschreiben sich vier Prozent der Mitarbeitenden als Transgender. Knapp jede fünfte Person ist nicht heterosexuell. Es scheint also an der ein oder anderen Stelle an Diversität in der Videospielbranche zu fehlen, was sich auch auf die (Nicht-)Darstellung von Vielfalt in Videospielen auswirkt.



'm', 'f' & 'nicht-binär' schließt 'nicht heterosexuell' nicht aus. Über viele Charaktere erfahren wir auch gar nichts über deren präferierte Genderbezeichnung oder Sexualität.

Und die Frage ist auch: Warum?
Warum sollte mich interessieren, welche sexuelle Ausrichtung _Pacman _hat?
Warum sollte es von Interesse sein, neben welche Partner sich _Jesse Faden (Control) _am liebsten in Bett legen würde?
Ich kämpfe als Protagonistin in _A Plague Tale _gerade darum, inmitten einer Pest Epidemie nicht von Ratten gefressen zu werden - wayne Sexualität?

Mitunter ändert das Sexualisieren einer Figur exakt: gar nichts.
Beispiel _Tracer (Overwatch)_: ist inzwischen als lesbisch geoutet.
Und?
Sie spielt sich kein bißchen anders und sagt oder tut nichts anderes als vorher, als man noch dachte: "ist mir egal, statistisch gesehen aber am wahrscheinlichsten hetero"

Sicher, es gibt Spiele, in denen das relevant ist.
Aber eben auch jede Menge Spiele, in denen das völlig wumpe ist, weil die Dämonen/Zombie/Nazi/Orc... Invasion oder schlicht *das Gameplay*(!) gerade mal _einen Tick _interessanter ist, da das nun mal die Hauptgeschichte ist.

Manchmal hat man ja nicht mal einen diesbezüglich relevanten Protagonisten _(Tetris, Audiosurf)_, bzw: wenn man da einen hätte, wäre das arg aufgezwungen.

Ich halte nichts davon, wenn man sich bei der Spielerstellung die Frage nach der sexuellen Ausrichtung der Charaktere danach richtet, welche Quoten-_<insert Ausrichtung>_ man denn jetzt noch braucht, um als divers genug zu gelten.
Man sollte den Charakter wählen, der für die Geschichte am besten paßt, egal, ob das jetzt Ellen Ripley, Alice (Wunderland), Duke Nukem oder Samwise Gamdschie ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> "Viele Menschen sind sich nicht bewusst, dass selbst 2020 LGBTI*Q-Personen noch immer unter Diskriminierung und massiven Anfeindungen leiden müssen."
> 
> Ich sage es einfach direkt. Es  interessiert mich einfach nicht. Und es interessiert die meisten Leute einfach auch nicht, weil wenn man nicht gerade das Thema bei sich zuhause hat, was sollte es den einen auch interessieren.
> 
> ...


Du bist halt aber nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Ich hab selbst gesehen, wie ein Transgender - wenn auch nicht unter "massiven Anfeindungen" - wohl aber unter dummen Blicken und noch dümmeren Fragen zu leiden hatte ("Was bist denn jetzt? N Papa? Ne Mama? Oder ne Mapa?"). Und das nicht nur von Einzelpersonen. 



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt, wow das sind sorgen.  So wirklich wirklich schlecht ging es hier noch keinem, aber naja Kriege gibt es immer wieder, man kann nur hoffen das keiner kommt und das man mit seinem Wohlstandsarsch sich auch weiterhin um solche Sachen Gedanken machen kann als um: "hab ich morgen was zu essen oder werde ich noch leben usw."
> 
> Und es ist so toll wie viele sich doch auftun im Internet und hier den verständnisvollen und ach so hilfsbereiten markieren.
> Wenn es aber dann mal an die eigene Wohlfühlzone geht dann werden 99,9% der Menschen nicht wie Mutter Theresa sein sondern sich um Ihren hintern kümmern.


War klar, dass das "Krieg"-Argument kommt. Als würde das eine das andere ausschließen oder ein Problem weniger wichtig machen.  



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Schön ist immer irgendwie zu sehen Foren auf denen rumgehackt wird die nun mal nicht der Internet Mainstream Meinung ist.
> 
> Wenn jemand schreibt: Er kann mit dem Thema nichts Anfangen und mag das nicht
> 
> Leute: Deswegen ist der nicht Homophobe, ER WILL DAS NICHT. Und diese Meinung ist genau so zu respektieren. Warum muss der sich rechtfertigen ?


Wenn man andere Meinungen einfach nur so hinnimmt und nicht wenigstens hinterfragt, wird nichts besser und Probleme werden dann auch nicht gelöst. Du hinterfragst doch auch gerade. Wieso müssen "wir" uns dafür rechtfertigen, zu hinterfragen?  Könnte man fragen, wenn man böse wäre. Aber bin ich ja nicht. 

Mag sein, dass einige da recht...radikal sind. Aber im Großen und Ganzen sollte man es sich schon gefallen lassen müssen, dass die eigene Meinung auch mal hinterfragt wird. Warum will man das nicht? Was ist so schlimm daran? Warum kann er mit dem Thema nichts anfangen? Warum mag er das nicht? 

Meist lese ich, wenn ich sowas frage, nur irgendwas von "politischer Indoktrination" oder ähnliches. Und das sagt eigentlich schon alles: Von gesundem Menschenverstand ist da wenig zu sehen. Aber eine vernünftige Antwort, mit der ich was anfangen kann, habe ich noch nie gelesen/gehört. 



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Wenn einer was nicht mag, dann ist das halt so. Tjo und das ist wie wenn jemand keine Karotten mag, dann ist das halt so, dem zwingst auch nicht nen Kilo Karotten rein, nur weil du die so toll findest.


Du stellst hier nicht gerade ernsthaft einen Menschen mit nem Kilo Karotten gleich, oder?    



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ich sag immer wäre interessant wenn hier mal nur 1 Milliarde Menschen registriert wären und schreiben würden was Sie denken, dann hättet Ihr richtig Spaß bei der Nummer und mit bisschen Glück hätte man nen 50/50 zu nem Thema, aber ich vermute eher da würden manche Entsetzt sein wie "antiquiert" doch die Antworten sind.


Und das macht das Ganze jetzt weniger problematisch, weil... ? 



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Und nochmal an der Stelle, es ist mir egal wie jemand lebt, ich brauch es aber eben als Hetero nicht immer vorgesetzt bekommen.
> Extrem ausgedrückt: Ein Homosexueller  schaut sich vermutlich auch keine Hetro Porno an, weil er es denk ich mal scheiße findet. Also warum verlangt Ihr das dann vom Hetero?


Ich schaue mir keine Gay Pornos an, nicht weil ich es scheiße finde. Sondern einfach, weil ich es als sexuell nicht anziehend empfinde. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Und es verlangt auch keiner von Heteros, sich Gay Pornos rein zu ziehen. 



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Man muss es eben keinem Aufzwingen und die Masse ist nun mal Hetero mit einem einfachen Weltbild das bis zum Gartenzaun geht. Dementsprechend wollen diese auch unterhalten werden.


Ändert doch an der Problematik nichts. Genau das ist doch die Problematik. 



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Also, wenn es geht  macht bitte Spiele für jeden, Grenzt eine Seite nicht aus,[...]


Ein Spiel muss nicht für jedermann sein. Deswegen gibt es ja auch unterschiedliche Genres. Aber es wird auch versucht, niemanden auszugrenzen. Deswegen ja der Aufruf zu mehr Diversität, was ich selbst durchaus begrüße.


----------



## Phone (24. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir ist es inTloU2 total NICHT aufgefallen wo das Problem war, welches alle hatten...und habe mir dazu auch nie Berichte durchgelesen, daher kannte ich die Problematik nicht.

Als ich es gespielt habe ist es mir anfangs überhaupt nicht aufgefallen das der kleine Junge eigentlich ein Mädchen ist!

Erst später als gesagt wurde das "Sie"  eine Art Hausfrau werden sollte (und ich es zu dem Zeitpunkt immer noch nicht gerafft hatte) dachte ich mir "WTF was das für nen Pedo Clan der kleine Jungs zu Hausfrauen macht xD

Für mich war das also noch nen größere Mindfuck als für alle anderen nur weil ich nicht zugehört hatte .

Und auch das die Hauptprotagonisten lesbisch ist, störte mich nicht und das ist nen Zeichen das es gut integriert wurde.
Nicht zu viel, so das es nerven würde und nicht nur so am Rande das es belanglos wäre, sondern eine gesunde Mischung.

Und das sagt jemand er alle leben lässt wie sie wollen aber der Meinung ist dass das Prinzip aus  dem wir alle entstanden sind nun mal nur mit Mann und frau funktioniert und so sollte es auch bleiben.


----------



## flixso (24. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass TLoU2 ein sehr gutes Spiel ist, aber in dieser speziellen Disziplin hat Naughty Dog eindeutig katastrophal versagt.



Du hast so viel geschrieben, aber ich habe immer noch nicht genau verstanden, was Naughty Dog jetzt für dich falsch gemacht hat? Das Ellie lesbisch ist, ist halt einfach so. Was soll da anders erzählt werden?


----------



## flixso (24. Oktober 2020)

Martina schrieb:


> Und das ist auch ok. Es wird einfach oft vergessen die meisten trans* wollen Stealth leben, sprich gar nicht erkannt werden und einfach ihr leben leben.
> trans* zu sein ist so gesehen nur eine Phase.



Und du kennst die meisten trans und weißt was sie wollen? Wow


----------



## flixso (24. Oktober 2020)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Und nochmal an der Stelle, es ist mir egal wie jemand lebt, ich brauch es aber eben als Hetero nicht immer vorgesetzt bekommen.
> Extrem ausgedrückt: Ein Homosexueller  schaut sich vermutlich auch keine Hetro Porno an, weil er es denk ich mal scheiße findet. Also warum verlangt Ihr das dann vom Hetero?



Es wird ja so viel von uns Heteros verlangt... OMG Man kann es ja kaum aushalten, wenn plötzlich ein Homosexueller in unseren Hetero Spielen stattfindet. In Zukunft dann bitte Spiele kennzeichnen mit "Nur für Homos". Am besten mit so einem Stern...


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2020)

Wenn die Charaktere von anfang an gut gut geschrieben sind wie in Life is strange, tell my why,  Mass Effect 3, Dragon Age Inquisation. Die Charaktere dort waren glaubhaft weil "LGBT+" nicht ihr Hauptmerkmal war.

Aber wenn plötzlich für Diversity wie in Mass Effect Andromeda via Patch oder in Wow shadowlands Hauptpersonen plötzlich bi sind oder das einzige was eine Person ausmacht als Charaktermerkmal "Transsexulität" ist (Pelagos).
Ja dann waren die Authoren faul würde ich sagen und haben Pandoras Box für beide Seiten geöffnet.

Shadowhunters die Netflix Serie zu den clockwork romanen hat es richtig gemacht da war LGBT+ nicht der einzige Charakterzug der Charaktere. Während in True Blood von HBO das die sookie stackhouse Romane rausbrachte den Vogel abgeschossen hat da kam alles rein in die Serie was Qouten bringen könnte.


----------



## flixso (24. Oktober 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> Aber wenn plötzlich für Diversity wie in Mass Effect Andromeda via Patch oder in Wow shadowlands Hauptpersonen plötzlich bi sind oder das einzige was eine Person ausmacht als Charaktermerkmal "Transsexulität" ist (Pelagos).
> Ja dann waren die Authoren faul würde ich sagen und haben Pandoras Box für beide Seiten geöffnet.



Warum darf ein Charakter nicht einfach eine andere Sexualität besitzen ohne, dass es groß in eine Story verwoben werden muss? WTF?


----------



## Martina (24. Oktober 2020)

flixso schrieb:


> Und du kennst die meisten trans und weißt was sie wollen? Wow



Glaube mir ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (24. Oktober 2020)

Leute... wenn ihr was gegen Andersgeschlechtliche liebe habt dann behaltet es für euch und geht anderen nicht damit auf den Sack, es ist nämlich nicht eure Aufgabe anderen eure Ansicht aufzudrängen. Scheiß Demokratie bedeutet das jeder seine eigene Wahl treffen darf und nicht von irgendwelchen Deppen vorgeschrieben bekommt. 
Idiotisch überhaupt Beziehungen die nicht Hetero sind Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken. In anderen Spielen wo Beziehungen stattfinden steht auch nichts von "Werden sie zeuge einer wunderbaren Heterosexuellen Beziehung". 
Für mich bleibt es eine Sache des Geschmacks wie seit Szenen gezeigt werden. Küssende Männer werde ich noch ertragen können, sollte aber was auftauchen wo Hardcoreszenen kommen möchte ich das doch nicht dann sehen. Ich habe nichts dagegen. Ich will es nur nicht sehen. Bei Frauen wäre es egal (würde wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr verlangen zu sehen). Eine Sache des Geschmacks also. 
Ich sehe es so, je mehr Schwule paare es gibt, umso mehr Single Frauen erscheinen auf der Bildfläche.


----------



## flixso (24. Oktober 2020)

Martina schrieb:


> Glaube mir ich weiß wovon ich rede



Tut mir leid, wenn man für alle sprechen will, ist man nie glaubhaft


----------



## Sanador (24. Oktober 2020)

"Laut der IGDA (International Game Developers Association), sind 71 Prozent der Mitarbeitenden in Entwicklerstudios männlich, knappe 24 Prozent dagegen weiblich. Nicht-binäre Personen und andere sind mit insgesamt fünf Prozent massiv unterrepräsentiert. In einer separat gestellten Frage beschreiben sich vier Prozent der Mitarbeitenden als Transgender. Knapp jede fünfte Person ist nicht heterosexuell. Es scheint also an der ein oder anderen Stelle an Diversität in der Videospielbranche zu fehlen, was sich auch auf die (Nicht-)Darstellung von Vielfalt in Videospielen auswirkt."

Solche Infos sehe ich immer kritisch, denn man muss auch wissen, wie hoch der Anteil der potenziellen Bewerbern ist.
Beispielsweise sind deutlich mehr Männer in Informatik- und Ingenieurs-Studiengängen vertreten und daher dominieren Männer in diesen Branchen.


----------



## Martina (24. Oktober 2020)

flixso schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wenn man für alle sprechen will, ist man nie glaubhaft



Wenn ich schreibe " die meisten" spreche ich nicht für alle, das sollte auch für dich verständlich sein. 
Abgesehen davon war ich lange genug in der "Szene" und bin den Weg selber gegangen. Ich kenne mich also in dem Bereich aus, die Frage stellt sich daher ob du auch? 
Hast du einen Bezug dazu? Wenn ja welchen?


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2020)

flixso schrieb:


> Warum darf ein Charakter nicht einfach eine andere Sexualität besitzen ohne, dass es groß in eine Story verwoben werden muss? WTF?



Lesen ! Ich habe nie gesagt das er es nicht darf - sondern nur das der Author bei der fiktiven Person faul war.


----------



## St3veStratos (24. Oktober 2020)

Wenn die Story dahinter stimmt und mich fesselt, ist es mir völlig egal was für eine Neigung die Person hat. Ob die dann Cis, Queer, Trans, Pan oder Non-binary etc. pp. ist, interessiert mich dann eher gar nicht. Im besten Fall lerne ich dazu was es noch so für Neigungen oder sexuelle Zugehörigkeiten gibt.


----------



## timere-libertati (24. Oktober 2020)

Sexualität ist Privatsache. Warum müssen bestimmte Gruppen eigentlich die Allgemeinheit mit ihrer Sexualität belästigen? Soll doch jeder sein, wie er will. Mir ist das völlig egal und ich bewerte das auch nicht. Ich möchte nur nichts damit zu tun haben. Auch das bedeutet Freiheit. Nicht nur die des eigenen Handelns, sondern auch die der Anderen in ihrer gefühlsmäßigen Unversehrtheit. 
Insofern verstehe ich auch nicht, was das in einem Computerspiel zu suchen hat. Für mich ein klares Argument, das nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## flixso (24. Oktober 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> Lesen ! Ich habe nie gesagt das er es nicht darf - sondern nur das der Author bei der fiktiven Person faul war.



Häh? Warum ist der Autor faul?


----------



## flixso (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> Sexualität ist Privatsache. Warum müssen bestimmte Gruppen eigentlich die Allgemeinheit mit ihrer Sexualität belästigen? Soll doch jeder sein, wie er will. Mir ist das völlig egal und ich bewerte das auch nicht. Ich möchte nur nichts damit zu tun haben. Auch das bedeutet Freiheit. Nicht nur die des eigenen Handelns, sondern auch die der Anderen in ihrer gefühlsmäßigen Unversehrtheit.
> Insofern verstehe ich auch nicht, was das in einem Computerspiel zu suchen hat. Für mich ein klares Argument, das nicht zu kaufen.



Dann küsse dich bitte nicht in der Öffentlichkeit mit deiner Freundin. Danke.


----------



## timere-libertati (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin verheiratet. Machen wir auch nicht.


----------



## Nevrion (24. Oktober 2020)

In der Gaming Industrie, wo sogar Romanzen mit Aliens und Orks möglich sind, haben wir glaube ich das kleinste Problem, wenn es um Sexualität geht. Bezogen auf die Gesamtbevölkerung ist ein Transgender-Anteil so verschwindend gering, das ich überhaupt nicht wüsste, warum man diese Art von Menschen representativer in Videospielen oder Filmen einbinden sollte. Ich finde es ganz schön wenn ich in einem Videospiel eine Romanze erspielen kann , egal in welche Richtung, aber das man jetzt unbedingt den mit Abstand kleinsten Teil in den Vordergründ rücken muss, halte ich für übertrieben. Allein die Tatsache dass man bei Stellenausschreibungen dieses m/w/d einbringen muss ist gemessen an der Masse die es effektiv betrifft, überzogen. Selbst wenn man sich im falschen Körper fühlt oder beide Geschlechter hat, muss einem doch klar sein, dass man sich nicht diskreminiert wird, nur weil man eine Anomalie im menschlichen Genpool ist.
In einer Welt in der jeder 2. Transgender wäre, wäre das natürlich was anderes, aber so ist es nun mal was natürliches. Auch die Statistiken wie viel Männer und wie viel Frauen in Entwicklungsstudios arbeiten , ist eigentlich Blödsinn. Es gibt genug Berufe, wo die Frauenquote deutlich höher über der Männerquote liegt und umgekehrt. Das hat was mit Interessen zu tun, nicht damit, dass irgendwer irgendwie unterdrückt wird.


----------



## timere-libertati (24. Oktober 2020)

Das kommt sogar noch dazu. Wie wahr...


----------



## Tek1978 (24. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 1. Du bist halt aber nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Ich hab selbst gesehen, wie ein Transgender - wenn auch nicht unter "massiven Anfeindungen" - wohl aber unter dummen Blicken und noch dümmeren Fragen zu leiden hatte ("Was bist denn jetzt? N Papa? Ne Mama? Oder ne Mapa?"). Und das nicht nur von Einzelpersonen.
> 
> 2. Meist lese ich, wenn ich sowas frage, nur irgendwas von "politischer Indoktrination" oder ähnliches. Und das sagt eigentlich schon alles: Von gesundem Menschenverstand ist da wenig zu sehen. Aber eine vernünftige Antwort, mit der ich was anfangen kann, habe ich noch nie gelesen/gehört.
> 
> ...



1. Meine Meinung, fertig, die ist nicht besser oder schlechter als die von anderen. Und solang ich mich anscheinend in einem Rahmen bewege wo es nicht gelöscht wird, habe ich mich zumindest noch vernünftig ausgedrückt.

2. Wie gesagt mir egal wie jemand lebt, Ich selber mag es nicht. Deswegen jemand keinen Gesunden Menschenverstand auszustellen ist schon ziemlich dreist, aber natürlich auch normal und nicht anders zu erwarten.

3. Ich stelle die Menschheit noch mit vielen anderen Dingen in vergleich,  weil ich gesehen habe zu was der einzelne oder eine Gruppe Mensch fähig ist. Das war aber vor Jahren ein anderes Thema.

Grundsätzlich ja,  man kann bei Dingen auch mal nachfragen warum das so ist, es ändert aber nichts daran das man jemandes Einstellung deswegen nicht ändern wird. Irgendwie  endet es in Foren immer das einer Aufgibt der andere Denkt er ist im recht, vielleicht noch denkt ach was bin ich doch für ein Pfiffiges Kerlchen oder es wird eine dauerschleifen Grundsatzdiskussion.

Ich schreibe Dinge so wie ich darüber denke, lass mich aber mittlerweile auf keine größeren Diskussion was das schreiben angeht ein weil das einfach zu gar nichts  führt. Da ist mir ein plausch bei einem netten Kaffee dann halt lieber und ehrlich gesagt auch spanender.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> Sexualität ist Privatsache. Warum müssen bestimmte Gruppen eigentlich die Allgemeinheit mit ihrer Sexualität belästigen?


Weil wir hier nicht im Iran oder sonstwo leben, sondern in einer Demokratie, in der man anderen sagen darf, was man für Vorlieben hat, ohne danach gefragt zu werden, und wo man auf offener Straße auch Zärtlichkeiten austauschen darf.


----------



## timere-libertati (24. Oktober 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil wir hier nicht im Iran oder sonstwo leben, sondern in einer Demokratie, in der man anderen sagen darf, was man für Vorlieben hat, ohne danach gefragt zu werden, und wo man auf offener Straße auch Zärtlichkeiten austauschen darf.



Die Freiheit des Einzelnen endet dort, wo das Rechtsgut / die Empfindungen eines Anderen verletzt werden.

Vielleicht such mal dran denken in Bezug auf interkulturelle Sensibilität.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> Die Freiheit des Einzelnen endet dort, wo das Rechtsgut / die Empfindungen eines Anderen verletzt werden.



Wenn deine "Empfindungen" dadurch "verletzt" werden, daß sich 2 Menschen küssen, dann ist das in Deutschland zum Glück dein Problem.


----------



## sealofdarkness (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> Die Freiheit des Einzelnen endet dort, wo das Rechtsgut / *die Empfindungen eines Anderen* verletzt werden.
> 
> Vielleicht such mal dran denken in Bezug auf interkulturelle Sensibilität.



Nein, denn Empfindungen sind äußerst subjektiv. Es gibt Menschen die werden schon von zwischenmenschlichen Kleinigkeiten ziemlich stark getriggert und stellen eine Minderheit da. Man könnte alles als Beispiel nehmen: Das Zuspätkommen als persönliche Geringschätzung/"grobe" Respektlosigkeit, irgend ein billiger Witz als schwergreifender Angriff auf die eigene Person etc. 

Bleiben wir lieber dabei, dass die Freiheit des Einzelnen dort aufhört, wo die Freiheit des anderen beeinträchtigt wird oder wo das Gesetz es untersagt.


----------



## timere-libertati (24. Oktober 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn deine "Empfindungen" dadurch "verletzt" werden, daß sich 2 Menschen küssen, dann ist das in Deutschland zum Glück dein Problem.



Es ging hier in der Hauptsache um das ungefragte Äußern und Zurschaustellen von sexuellen Vorlieben und Andersartigkeiten. U.a. in Computerspielen.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> Es ging hier in der Hauptsache um das ungefragte Äußern und Zurschaustellen von sexuellen Vorlieben und Andersartigkeiten. U.a. in Computerspielen.


Da das ja u.a. in diesem Thread meist groß und breit präsentiert wird, ist es ja ein Leichtes, derartige Spiele zu vermeiden.

Ich schau mir bei pornhub ja auch nicht gay Pornos an und beschwer mich, daß die zu schwul daher kommen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

flixso schrieb:


> Du hast so viel geschrieben, aber ich habe immer noch nicht genau verstanden, was Naughty Dog jetzt für dich falsch gemacht hat? Das Ellie lesbisch ist, ist halt einfach so. Was soll da anders erzählt werden?


Dann solltest du meinen Text vielleicht noch mal lesen. Ich hab, meines Erachtens nach, recht klar erläutert, was das Problem (generell) ist. ^^ Schon in den ersten Zeilen des Posts.



Tek1978 schrieb:


> 2. Wie gesagt mir egal wie jemand lebt, Ich selber mag es nicht. Deswegen jemand keinen Gesunden Menschenverstand auszustellen ist schon ziemlich dreist, aber natürlich auch normal und nicht anders zu erwarten.


Du magst es nicht, es ist dir aber egal? Da haut irgendwas nicht hin. 

Wenn ich etwas nicht mag, dann möchte ich den Zustand nach Möglichkeit verbessern. Deswegen mag man ja etwas nicht: Es kommt einem nicht richtig vor. Ist nicht der Fall, wenn es einem egal ist.



Tek1978 schrieb:


> 3. Ich stelle die Menschheit noch mit vielen anderen Dingen in vergleich,  weil ich gesehen habe zu was der einzelne oder eine Gruppe Mensch fähig ist. Das war aber vor Jahren ein anderes Thema.


Ja ui.... Du hast gesehen, zu was einzelne oder eine Gruppe von Menschen fähig sind. Du und Millionen andere auch. Dein Vergleich ist trotzdem hanebüchen. Wir sind nunmal keine Karotten. 



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja,  man kann bei Dingen auch mal nachfragen warum das so ist, es ändert aber nichts daran das man jemandes Einstellung deswegen nicht ändern wird. Irgendwie  endet es in Foren immer das einer Aufgibt der andere Denkt er ist im recht, vielleicht noch denkt ach was bin ich doch für ein Pfiffiges Kerlchen oder es wird eine dauerschleifen Grundsatzdiskussion.


Natürlich ist das eine Grundsatzdiskussion. Was anderes sollte es auch nie sein.  



Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe Dinge so wie ich darüber denke, lass mich aber mittlerweile auf keine größeren Diskussion was das schreiben angeht ein weil das einfach zu gar nichts  führt. Da ist mir ein plausch bei einem netten Kaffee dann halt lieber und ehrlich gesagt auch spanender.


Klingt mir aber mehr danach, als wäre das bei dir eine "Schon allein aus Prinzip wehre ich mich dagegen"-Sache.


----------



## timere-libertati (24. Oktober 2020)

@Worrel

Naja, wenn das auf einmal sogar WoW tangiert, was ich seit über 15 Jahren spiele, betrifft mich das schon. 
Aber wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wird Shadowlands halt nicht gekauft. Die Beta langweilt mich ohnehin. Da muss ich nicht auch noch zusätzlich belästigt werden.


----------



## LostViking (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> @Worrel
> 
> Naja, wenn das auf einmal sogar WoW tangiert, was ich seit über 15 Jahren spiele, betrifft mich das schon.
> Aber wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wird Shadowlands halt nicht gekauft. Die Beta langweilt mich ohnehin. Da muss ich nicht auch noch zusätzlich belästigt werden.



Du fühlst dich belästigt wenn ein paar Pixeln eine Sexuelle Eigenschaft zugesprochen werden? 
Das lesbische Geisterpaar in Legion hat dich ja anscheinend nicht gestört...

Man(n), man(n), man(n)...


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das auf einmal sogar WoW tangiert, was ich seit über 15 Jahren spiele, betrifft mich das schon.
> Aber wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wird Shadowlands halt nicht gekauft. Die Beta langweilt mich ohnehin. Da muss ich nicht auch noch zusätzlich belästigt werden.



Wenn du Shadowlands nur wegen dem einen(!) NPC nicht spielen willst ... dann halt nicht. Siehste? Du hast die Wahl.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> @Worrel
> 
> Naja, wenn das auf einmal sogar WoW tangiert, was ich seit über 15 Jahren spiele, betrifft mich das schon.
> Aber wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wird Shadowlands halt nicht gekauft. Die Beta langweilt mich ohnehin. Da muss ich nicht auch noch zusätzlich belästigt werden.


Das Problem liegt dann aber eindeutig bei dir und nicht woanders.


----------



## EvilReFlex (24. Oktober 2020)

Mir egal welche Sexualität ein NPC in einem Spiel hat, mich nervt an der Sache nur wenn Entwickler mit dem Finger drauf zeigen muss, um zu zeigen wie "modern" sie sind.


----------



## LesterPG (24. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas nicht mag, dann möchte ich den Zustand nach Möglichkeit verbessern. Deswegen mag man ja etwas nicht: Es kommt einem nicht richtig vor. Ist nicht der Fall, wenn es einem egal ist.


Falsch !

Wenn ich etwas nicht mag, dann vermeide ich es, ganz einfach ! (so sehen es übrigens viele Menschen !)
Wenn das z.B. Blumenkohl ist, dann werde ich den nicht essen solange es andere Alternativen gibt.
Das heißt aber nicht, das ich mich dafür einsetze das der von alle Speisekarten der Welt gestrichen wird weil für mich dann die Auswahl besser wird !


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Falsch !
> 
> Wenn ich etwas nicht mag, dann vermeide ich es, ganz einfach ! (so sehen es übrigens viele Menschen !)
> Wenn das z.B. Blumenkohl ist, dann werde ich den nicht essen solange es andere Alternativen gibt.
> Das heißt aber nicht, das ich mich dafür einsetze das der von alle Speisekarten der Welt gestrichen wird weil für mich dann die Auswahl besser wird !


Vermeidung ist auch eine Art Zustandsverbesserung, wenn es einen persönlich betrifft.  Oder zumindest die Aufrechterhaltung eines für einen selbst positiven Zustandes. 

Aber so oder so...mit Gleichgültigkeit hat das trotzdem nichts zu tun. Wenn mir etwas egal ist, vermeide ich es doch nicht ganz bewusst. Dann nehme ich es ganz simpel einfach so hin. Dann stehe ich dem weder negativ ("Ich mag es nicht"), noch positiv gegenüber.


----------



## schokoeis (24. Oktober 2020)

Dieses Thema ist doch immer wieder ein Spaß-Garant


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kann es nicht auch einfach sein, dass es schlicht darum geht, einfach nur mal seine Meinung zu sagen?   Ist das nicht mehr legitim, nur weil man nicht in einer entsprechenden Produktionsfirma tätig ist?
> 
> Genauso gut kann man auch sagen "Dir missfällt die Politik unserer Regierung? Dann werd Politiker und geh in den Bundestag." Ein Totschlagargument, das alles andere als hilfreich ist.



Dir gefällt die Meinung anderer Forennutzer nicht?

Dann werde Profi-Talker bei Anne Will, Hartaberfair , Lanz & Co!


----------



## Kyamidos (24. Oktober 2020)

timere-libertati schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: ich habe kein Verständnis dafür, ...



Es wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen den Link zu einem Artikel, der in der Überschrift schon genau beschreibt worum es geht, *nicht anzuklicken!*
Ich interessiere mich nicht für Sportspiele, bei der Logik müssten auch alle News und Artikel zu dem Themenbereich weggelassen werden.


----------



## starr (24. Oktober 2020)

"Nicht-binäre Personen und andere sind mit insgesamt fünf Prozent massiv unterrepräsentiert."

Eine Gruppe die geschätzt 2% der Gesellschaft ausmacht ist mit 5% unterrepräsentiert?
Ok, die Logik erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache dass es mich im allgemeinen nicht interessiert welche Religion, Sexualität, Ernährungsphilosophie, politische Weltanschauung etc. mein gegenüber hat, mache ich sehr gerne von meinem Recht auf "nichtwissen" Gebrauch. Ich trage mein Privatleben nicht in die Öffentlichkeit und ich bitte im allgemeinen auch andere darum mich mit ihrem zu verschonen. 
Es gibt Situationen in denen bestimmte Themen angesprochen werden sollten, einfach um dem Gegenüber auch die Möglichkeit zu geben entsprechend Rücksicht zu nehmen. Generell bin ich der Ansicht dass Geschlecht und Sexualität nicht davon entbinden auch auf die befindlichkeiten anderer Rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## timere-libertati (24. Oktober 2020)

starr schrieb:


> "Nicht-binäre Personen und andere sind mit insgesamt fünf Prozent massiv unterrepräsentiert."
> 
> Eine Gruppe die geschätzt 2% der Gesellschaft ausmacht ist mit 5% unterrepräsentiert?
> Ok, die Logik erschliesst sich mir nicht.
> ...



Das ist auch meine Meinung.


----------



## kingcoolstar (24. Oktober 2020)

Letztlich soll jeder machen was er für richtig hält. Ich jedoch identifiziere mich gerne mit den Protagonisten des Spiels und würde ungern mich mit einem homosexuellen identifizieren. ich glaube vielen geht es ähnlich wie mir. Warum soll man also seine Sexualität jemanden vor der Nase halten, womit die meisten Menschen nichts damit anzufangen haben? Nur den wenigsten wäre damit bedient, den meisten Gamer jedoch nicht.


----------



## FeralKid (24. Oktober 2020)

Also irgendwie erzwungen brauche ich das in Spielen nicht, wirkt dann nur aufgesetzt. So wie das zuletzt aber bei tell me why umgesetzt wurde, muss ich sagen Respekt. Glaube das war schon recht authentisch, so kam es mir jedenfalls vor.


----------



## Kyamidos (24. Oktober 2020)

starr schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache dass es mich im allgemeinen nicht interessiert (...), mache ich sehr gerne von meinem Recht auf "nichtwissen" Gebrauch. Ich trage mein Privatleben nicht in die Öffentlichkeit und ich bitte im allgemeinen auch andere darum mich mit ihrem zu verschonen.


Bildung/Wissen hilft aber im allgemeinen qualifizierte Kommentare in Internetforen zu veröffentlichen. Ist deine Meinung nicht auch ein Teil deines Privatlebens? Diese musste aber wohl unbedingt in die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden - konsequent inkonsequent.


----------



## Googlehupf (24. Oktober 2020)

In meinen Augen machen sexuelle Unsicherheiten, Neigungen, Ausprägungen und Handlungen in Spielen wie Sims Sinn. Dort gibt es ein Spielkonzept, dass der Ausgestaltung entsprechenden Raum gibt. Alle Spiele dieser Art würde ich kritisieren, wenn man in der Charaktererstellung und -entwicklung eingeschränkt wird und auch Mods dieses Problem nicht beheben können.

In Spielen, in denen es nicht einmal einen Charakter-Editor gibt, halte ich die Regenbogenfarbe für mindestens unwichtig. Das ist sowieso nur ein Pixelbrei der nur die, für das Spiel notwendigen Attribute mitbekommen hat. Das ist meistens gar nichts mit Sexualität. Der Pixelbrei kann gut ballern, klettern oder Autofahren. Man weiß fast immer nicht einmal, ob der Kochen kann, geschweige denn, was er im Bett ist oder mag. Warum sollte man da jetzt mit Nachdruck was implementieren? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2020)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> ich glaube vielen geht es ähnlich wie mir.


Ah, der "Falscher Konsens" Effekt.


----------



## devilsreject (24. Oktober 2020)

Machen wir uns nichts vor, der Großteil von Frauen schwärmt wohl von einem starken männlichen Helden und der Großteil der Männer wohl von einer sehr weiblichen Frau die Ihre Vorzüge zu nutzen weiß. Das alles ist aber erstmal Fiktion da die wenigsten einem solchem Traum nacheifern. Die Welt ist nicht schwarz und weiß sondern bunt, so Vielfältig ist auch die Liebe und damit auch unsere Sexualität. Alle Menschen sind eigene Persönlichkeiten und sollen es auch gerne bleiben. 

Ich persönlich mag es überhaupt nicht wenn einem in einem Spiel Homosexualität oder Transexualität aufgezwungen wird. Ich mag allerdings genauso wenig Love Island oder ähnliche Formate die mit scheinbar perfekten Frauen und gut gebauten Männern aufwarten. Einfach weil ich finde das Liebe und Sexualität etwas privates ist, was man nicht übereifrig mit seinen Mitmenschen außer seinem Partner teilen muss. 

Wenn man in einem Rollenspiel die Wahl hat so zu sein wie man sein möchte oder man eben real ist, dann finde ich das schön, nicht aber wenn mich ein Spiel oder ein Film dazu drängt eine Orientierung egal welcher Art gut finden zu müsen, frei nach dem Motto "ist so jetzt leb damit." Ich finde auch das die Community sich weit von den eigentlichen Zielen entfernt hat und mittlerweile oftmals eher eine Art von Guerillia Methoden einsetzt um vermeindliche Ziele zu erreichen. 

Wichtig ist doch einzig und allein die allgemeine Akzeptanz von Menschen und ihren Ausrichtungen sowie das kein Mensch für seine Gefühle oder seine sexuelle Orientierung niedergemacht werden darf. Mittlerweile muss man sich als heterosexueller weißer Mann ja schon so einiges anhören, klar ist das stark subjektiv, aber auch ein heterosexueller weißer Mann muss sich weder für seine Hautfarbe noch für seine Orientierung schämen müssen. 

Toleranz ist keine EInbahnstraße, dass aber kapieren nicht viele Menschen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

Manch einer hier scheint die Problematik nicht zu verstehen. Da wird von "Das soll Privatsache bleiben" geblubbert etc. etc. 

Es geht überhaupt nicht darum, dass eine Einzelperson an die Öffentlichkeit tritt und laut verkündet, sie sei homosexuell oder Transgender oder what ever. Das ist in der Tat Privatsache eben dieser Person. Aber an der Stelle kommen ein paar große "Abers". 

1. Im Umkehrschluss wäre es auch die eigene Entscheidung eben jener Person, an die Öffentlichkeit zu treten und sich zu outen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Freiheit und so. Wer seid ihr Jungs, dass ihr jemandem die Freiheit absprecht, mit seiner Sexualität oder seiner Geschlechtsidentifikation nicht mehr im eigenen privaten Raum zu bleiben?  Aber das nur mal am Rande. 

2. Es geht nicht darum, jemandem etwas aufs Auge zu drücken. Selbstverständlich ist die Umsetzung in Medien (vor allem in Filmen und Spielen) oft eher ein Holzhammer ins Gesicht. Fingerspitzengefühl und eine glaubhafte Darstellung fehlt ganz einfach viel zu häufig. Und ja, das wirkt auch auf mich sogar eher befremdlich als aufklärend oder "erfahrbar". Genug Beispiele dafür gibt es und ich habe selbst auch welche genannt. Aber deswegen Ablehnung? Halte ich für den absolut falschen Gedankengang. 

Vielmehr sollte daher Punkt der Debatte das "Wie" sein und nicht das "Was" oder "ob". Es sollte nicht darum gehen, ob man LGBTI*Q in Medien darstellt, sondern wie. Lesben, Schwule, Intersexuelle, Transgender usw. gibt es. Da spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, wie hoch die Zahl dieser Leute in der Bevölkerung ist. Es gibt sie und das ist die Realität. Punkt. Realität ist aber auch, dass sie eben nach wie vor viel zu häufig Anfeindungen, blöden Blicken und Diskriminierungen ausgesetzt sind. Realität und Fakt ist auch, dass solche Diskussionen hier auch sehr gut aufzeigen, dass es nach wie vor gut und wichtig ist, LGBTI*Q in Medien zu präsentieren. 

Ein Transgender oder eine homosexuelle Person macht eine Geschichte nicht automatisch besser. Eine gute Geschichte zeichnet sich nicht zwangsläufig rein durch die Präsentation einer Minderheit aus. Es muss natürlich ins Setting, zum Plot und zum Szenario passen. Und es ist natürlich auch die Freiheit des Autors zu entscheiden, ob und wann er solche Charaktere in die Geschichte einfügt oder eben nicht. Mir würde das nicht fehlen. Hauptsache, die Geschichte ist gut. Aber es ist auch begrüßenswert, wenn es getan wird und man einen LGBTI*Q-Charakter selbst spielt oder im Spiel auf einen trifft. Abhängig von der Umsetzung ist das, meiner Meinung nach, sehr interessant. Man kann sich auch mit solchen Charakteren identifizieren. Dafür braucht es nur ein wenig Empathie. 

Wenn man es nicht will, von mir aus. Aber es gibt nicht einen nachvollziehbaren Grund für die Ablehnung, die manche hier nach außen tragen.


----------



## lokokokode (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich persönlich  (bitte auch meine Persönlichkeits- und Meinungsgrundrechte achten) fasse kein Spiel an, wo ich mich mit einem Hauptcharakter abgeben muss, der aus gegebenem Trendanlass Transgender sein muss. Ich liebe klassische Rollenaufteilung. Und nun, lasst die Spiele beginnen^^...


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Ich persönlich  (bitte auch meine Persönlichkeits- und Meinungsgrundrechte achten) fasse kein Spiel an, wo ich mich mit einem Hauptcharakter abgeben muss, der aus gegebenem Trendanlass Transgender sein muss. Ich liebe klassische Rollenaufteilung. Und nun, lasst die Spiele beginnen^^...


Deine Frau ist bestimmt stolz darauf, dich täglich zu bekochen und den ganzen Tag in der Küche zu stehen und sich von dir herum kommandieren zu lassen, hm? ^^


----------



## Basileukum (24. Oktober 2020)

Naja, wenn es Spaß macht, warum nicht? Kunden gibt es sicher dafür. Allerdings sind halt im verfallenden Westen die meisten Spieler weiß, männlich, stehen auf Brüste und Vaginas. So ist das leider und die kaufen die Produkte. Kann ich jetzt gut finden oder nicht, soviel zum Faktischen. Ich persönlich ekel mich da, wenn es anders zugeht. Aber da darf auch jeder sein wie er ist. 

In Zeiten von Crowdfunding ist es ja kein Problem die 1-2% Spieler zu mobilisieren, welche sich von dem Thema gehypt fühlen und ein Projekt auf die Beine zu stellen. Daß es sicher einem gewißen Menschheitsverbesserungsclientel eine Lust wäre, am besten noch Quoten für sich selbst einzuführen und so zu meinen, daß sich wirklich die restlichen 99% von ihrem Trip bestätigt fühlen, das mag ich glauben. 

Ich bin da ja entspannt, genug Personal bringt kein Staat auf, hinter jeden Zocker einen Aufpasser zu stellen, der mich zwingt Produkte zu kaufen, welche ich ablehne und nicht zocken will. Das ist wie immer beim weltverbessernden Sozialismus, oder Teilaspekten davon, hier LQBT, es scheitert an der Wirklichkeit. 

Es gut meinen ist halt meist nicht gut machen. Vor allem wenn man genug Leute mit etwas belästigt und sich dann das Pendel auf die andere Seite schlägt, dann hat man wieder Menschen mißbraucht.


----------



## lokokokode (24. Oktober 2020)

Hat ja nicht lange gehalten, meine Meinung zu respektieren bzw, zu tolerieren


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Hat ja nicht lange gehalten, meine Meinung zu respektieren bzw, zu tolerieren


Ich bin ja auch überhaupt nicht dazu verpflichtet, eine Meinung zu tolerieren.  

Zwar zum x-ten Mal, aber offensichtlich an der Stelle nötig: Meinungsfreiheit ist keine Einbahnstraße.


----------



## lokokokode (24. Oktober 2020)

War deine Frage eine Meinung, gar ohne jmd. was böses unterstellen zu wollen? Meinungsfreiheit ist ok, solange sie nicht direkt in seinen Rechten verletzt. Du verletzt gerade mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, indem du deine Frage mit "^^" ausschmückst, was bedeutet, dass du dich darüber gerade amüsiert hast  Also bitte erkundige dich nochmal was Meinungsfreiheit ist, wie weit sie geht. Dann kannst du es nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Wamboland (24. Oktober 2020)

Also wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, spiele ich Frauen - dann aber am liebsten lesbische Frauen. Will ja nicht die ganze Zeit auf einen Männerhintern schauen.  

Aber im Ernst - ich denke das Videospiele schon recht viel Diversität anbieten. Wenn wir mal bedenken wieviel sich in extrem kurzer Zeit verändert hat. 

Die erste Lara Croft, Dead or Alive oder ein Duke Nukem sind noch nicht lange her. 

Die "Masse" der Menschen (und somit Zielgruppen) sind noch immer hetero und (mehr oder weniger) gesund. Damit bilden Videospiele dir Realität ab. Auch "Woke" Menschen müssen akzeptieren das ihre Erfahrungen und Lebensrealität nicht repräsentativ sein müssen. 

Ich kenne in meinem gesamten Bekanntenkreis max. 2-3 homosexuelle und kenne kein(e/n) TI*Q. Mag sicher daran liegen das ich auf dem Land wohne - selbst wer in die genannten Kategorien fällt wird vermutlich eher in die Städte ziehen und sei es nur weil die Chance gleichgesinnte zu finden größer ist. 

Ich denke ich bin recht flexibel und kann vieles in Spielen als Hauptfigur spielen. Grenzen würde ich beim Thema "schwul" ziehen, einfach weil ich persl. mir das nicht vorstellen kann. Eine lesbische Frau? ok. Transgender der/die auf Frauen steht? ok. Wesen mit Brüsten und Gehänge "das" auf Frauen steht? auch ok. - und das meiste davon hab ich in Spielen schon gespielt ... ja, wenn man sich im Genre der Erwachsenenunterhaltung bewegt sieht man so einiges ^^ - Ziehe aber auch da eher Perspektiven vor die sich mit meiner Lebensrealität decken. 

Beispiel(e) gefällig? ^^ (SFW)

Eva Kiss' Spiel "Good Girl gone bad" gehört immer noch zu einer der besten Adult VNs die ich gespielt habe. Den Einfluss den man dort auf das Geschehen hat ist extrem hoch und das Spiel bietet ~8-10 sehr unterschiedliche Enden. Wenn man alle Detail Enden bedenkt kommt man vermutlich auf über 30. 


> You play as Ashley and make choices that will affect her story in a meaningful way. Are you a good girl or a bad one? Will you stay in the right path or deviate and fall prey to the temptations you'll find in your way? Whatever you choose, it will lead to interesting, exciting and vastly different outcomes.
> This game aims to present you a complex and branching storyline, coherent characters and a lot of freedom, with meaningful choice mechanics and hand drawn illustrations different form the usual 3D models. And a lot of kinky scenes and situations!



Edit: Link zur Patreon Seite wurde entfernt... einfach nach "Eva Kiss patreon" googlen. 
-----

Aber um es kurz zu sagen, wenn ein AC mit 2 schwulen Assassinen kommen würde und das dann auch ein Thema wäre, dann würde mich das nicht stören, aber ich würde es wohl nicht spielen. Für die Zielgruppe wäre es aber vermutlich gut und denen gönne ich das auch 

Ich bin mal gespannt welche Möglichkeiten wir bei CP2077 sehen werden - weil das Setting ja schon kaum Grenzen kennt was Geschlecht angeht.


Edit: Patreon Links sind verboten? ... ist ja nicht so als wenn ich davon was hätte... aber ok. Gilt das auch für Link zu Steam Seiten?


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2020)

lokokokode schrieb:


> War deine Frage eine Meinung, gar ohne jmd. was böses unterstellen zu wollen? Meinungsfreiheit ist ok, solange sie nicht direkt in seinen Rechten verletzt. Du verletzt gerade mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, indem du deine Frage mit "^^" ausschmückst, was bedeutet, dass du dich darüber gerade amüsiert hast  Also bitte erkundige dich nochmal was Meinungsfreiheit ist, wie weit sie geht. Dann kannst du es nochmal versuchen.


Das Gesetz oder die Verordnung, in der steht, dass man sich nicht ein wenig über die Meinung des anderen amüsieren darf, musst du mir mal zeigen. Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. 

Natürlich darf ich mein Empfinden zum Ausdruck bringen. Auch mit dem Stilmittel des Sarkasmus (und der ist ja nun offensichtlich). Das ist absolut legitim und verletzt deine Rechte keinesfalls. Also spar dir doch bitte diesen Vorwurf.  Ich bin vielleicht nicht höflich zu dir, aber rechtsverletzend auch nicht. 

Aber so ist das mit dem persönlichen Empfinden. Sich angegriffen fühlen heißt nicht zwangsläufig immer, tatsächlich angegriffen zu werden. Aber du wirst eben damit rechnen müssen, dass zu deinem Kommentar ein entsprechender Gegenkommentar kommt. Hast es doch selbst provoziert ("Mögen die Spiele beginnen"). Also beschwer dich nicht, sei brav und komm langsam mal im Jahr 2020 an.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2020)

Bitte beachtet die Community-Regeln. Sie dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. 
Wenn etwas gelöscht wird, dann auch die Kommentare, die es zitieren, egal was sonst noch dabei steht. Bitte daran denken. 
Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## starr (24. Oktober 2020)

Kyamidos schrieb:


> Bildung/Wissen hilft aber im allgemeinen qualifizierte Kommentare in Internetforen zu veröffentlichen. Ist deine Meinung nicht auch ein Teil deines Privatlebens? Diese musste aber wohl unbedingt in die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden - konsequent inkonsequent.



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher an welcher Stelle ich geschrieben habe dass ich mich aus dem gesellschaftlichen Leben verabschiedet und meine Meinung zu sozialen oder politischen Themen zum Kernbereich meiner Privatssphäre erklärt habe. Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe finde ich die Auseinandersetzung mit verschiedenen Themen wichtig um meinen Gegenüber mit Kompetenz und Respekt begegnen zu können. 
Auf das Thema "Bildung" und "Qualifiziert" mag ich jetzt nicht wirklich eingehen. 

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Kyamidos (24. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Spieleentwickler es gibt mitlerweile abertausende Spiele die ich nie gespielt habe, ich verbiete euch hiermit dieser Sammlung weitere Exemplare hinzuzufügen! Auf das nie wieder ein anderer Spieler es wagen mag etwas zu spielen das nicht meinem einzigartigem Sinn für Ästhetik entspricht. Es möge sich der Boden unter euren Füßen auftun und euch verschlingen falls ihr es wagen solltet die übliche Ingamewährung "Gold" durch soetwas wie z.B. "Elexit" zu ersetzen. In welch aberwitzig bunte Welt werden wir durch solch fatale Entscheidungen geraten? Schwarz und Weiß ist dein einzig Lebenselexier, alles andere führt nur zur Hysterie - und wir wollen doch nicht das wir wieder Menschen durch die Entfernung der hysterogenen Zonen heilen müssen.


----------



## frogzeater (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich persönlich empfinde es nur noch als nervig.Das Thema wird niemals volle Akzeptanz erhalten wenn einem dieses ständig aufgezwungen wird.Man will das es normal wird? Dann behandelt es normal und sprecht nicht ständig drüber,sondern behandelt es genauso wie alles andere auch als wäre es das normalste der Welt. Aber nein es wird ständig rumgenervt und aufgezwängt.
Die "in your face" methode bewirkt auf Dauer nur das Gegenteil  (es kotzt viele Menschen nur noch an und freidenkende Menschen lassen sich nicht von irgendwem erziehen) und wirkt vielleicht nur bei leicht manipulierbaren Personen die gerne mit dem sogenannten Strom schwimmen und meistens keine WIRKLICHE eigene Meinung haben und dann mit auf den Zug springen um Akzeptanz  und Anerkennung für ihre angebliche  "selbstgebildete" Meinung zu ernten. Akzeptanz geht nur ohne Zwang sonst bekommt man das Gegenteil.
Desweiteren nervt diese ständige Politisierung von jedem Scheiß.Wie wäre es als Videospielmagazin einfach mal neutral zu bleiben?Wenn man Politik will macht man den Fernseher an.Wieso wird das jetzt auch noch in Videospiele reingetragen?Mir ist es total egal was die Dame dazu im Artikel schreibt weil es ist ihre Meinung .Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Großteil der Gamer genauso denkt wie ich weil siehe Reaktionen von  last of us 2 usw.Die Leute haben einfach die Schnauze voll.Fast jeder Blinde sieht diese Manipulierungsversuche.Dann noch dieser entmenschlichende Gender Neusprech direkt aus den Staaten.Würg! 
Ich für meinen Teil wollte einfach nur etwas über Videospiele lesen und was kommt direkt oben links auf der Startseite damit man es ja nicht übersehen kann?Ja das hier.Ihr wollt das es ja jeder sieht und ja schön provozieren.
Linke und Rechte Ideologie gehört einfach nicht in dieses Hobby.Hier geht es um einen Rückzugsort zum abschalten und Spaß haben.Ich zocke seit 30 Jahren und wie man so schön sagt "früher war alles besser". Heutzutage ist jeder hochpolitisiert,engstirnig und verbissen.Schön wenn ihr bi,hetero,trans oder whatever seid.Toll juckt nur keinen mit wem ihr in die Kiste steigt und Minderheiten müssen nicht überrepräsentiert werden.
Mein Wunsch wäre es das ihr einfach wieder neutral werdet.Danke.


----------



## Kashban (24. Oktober 2020)

Danke sehr, volle Zustimmung, vor allem, was dieses "virtue signaling" in den Medien angeht. Schaut mal, wie wir nun ach so verständnisvoll und mitfühlend mit Minderheiten sind, auch wenn uns das jahrzehntelang nicht interessiert hat. 

@PC Games: Wenn ihr so weitermacht, seid ihr einen langjährigen Abonnenten ärmer.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Deine Frau ist bestimmt stolz darauf, dich täglich zu bekochen und den ganzen Tag in der Küche zu stehen und sich von dir herum kommandieren zu lassen, hm? ^^



Und wenn, warum ist das ein Problem?



Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn die Charaktere von anfang an gut gut geschrieben sind wie in Life is strange, tell my why,  Mass Effect 3, Dragon Age Inquisation. Die Charaktere dort waren glaubhaft weil "LGBT+" nicht ihr Hauptmerkmal war.
> 
> Aber wenn plötzlich für Diversity wie in Mass Effect Andromeda via Patch oder in Wow shadowlands Hauptpersonen plötzlich bi sind oder das einzige was eine Person ausmacht als Charaktermerkmal "Transsexulität" ist (Pelagos).
> Ja dann waren die Authoren faul würde ich sagen und haben Pandoras Box für beide Seiten geöffnet.
> ...



Das ist genau der Punkt: Nichts gegen gutgeschriebene Charaktere mit anderen als den Standard-Vorlieben, aber wenn die nur da sind, um diese Gruppe zu repräsentieren, oder der Hauptcharakter nur diese Vorlieben als herausragendste Merkmale hat, dann ist das einfach nur schwach und spricht den Großteil der Spieler sehr wahrscheinlich einfach nicht an.


----------



## Derjeniche (24. Oktober 2020)

Gefühlt sind es vor allem Menschen im Internet, die den extrem starken Drang haben der Allgemeinheit Themen wie LGBTQ als Diskussionsthema aufzudrängen.

Das "Problem" dabei ist: Eine große Mehrheit der Menschheit interessiert dieses Thema entweder nicht oder schlicht nicht ansatzweise so sehr, wie die Poster im Internet es gerne hätten. 
Das hört sich vielleicht erst mal schlecht an, aber wenn man genauer darüber nachdenkt, dann bedeutet dies eigentlich nichts anderes, als dass diese große Mehrheit faktisch LGBTQ toleriert, denn
sie nehmen die Existenz von LGBTQ hin, ohne etwas aktiv dagegen zu tun und mehr kann und darf man auch nicht erwarten.

Toleranz kommt von lat. "tolerare",  was "ertragen" bedeutet. Es bedeutet lediglich, dass man Menschen die zu den LGBTQ Gruppen
gehören nicht aufgrund ihrer Zugehörigkeit anfeindet, benachteiligt, angreift usw. Toleranz bedeutet nicht, dass man so tun muss, als würde man etwas ganz positiv finden und hier scheint das 
Verständnisproblem zu liegen. 

Mein Nichtinteresse an deiner sexuellen Orientierung bedeutet nicht, dass ich homophob, transphob oder anderweitig contra LGBTQ bin. 
Es interessiert mich einfach nur nicht, solange es nicht meine eigenen gesetzlich zugesicherten Rechte betrifft(insb: eingreift/beschränkt). Das gilt übrigens auch für so gut wie alles andere.
Dass Hasskriminalität gegen Bevölkerungsteile aufgrund eines einzelnen Merkmals, z.B Juden, Schwarze, oder halt auch LGBTQ bekämpft werden muss und nicht toleriert werden darf, ist
klar und muss nicht extra erwähnt werden.(Naja anscheinend ja schon)


Um den Bogen zurück zu Spielen zu schlagen: Es interessiert mich kein bisschen ob ein Character/Hauptprotagonist LGBTQ oder binary oder sonstwas ist. Wichtig ist,
dass die zugeschriebenen Eigenschaften Sinn im Kontext des Spiels machen und das Spiel damit besser machen. Wenn dagegen frei nach dem Motto Gratismut für alle
mit der Brechstange jeder zweite Charakter homosexuell, trans oder anderweitig LGBTQ gemacht wird, ohne dass es Sinn ergibt oder irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf 
das Spiel hat, dann ist das bestenfalls cringe und schlechtestenfalls beeinträchtigt es die Immersion oder direkt die Qualität des Spiels. 

Hier wäre dann auch der Punkt wo ich gegen LGBTQ in einem spezifischen Titel bin, nicht weil
ich, wie schon gesagt, generell irgendwas gegen LGBTQ habe, sondern weil die Implementierung mit der Brechstange das Spiel schlechter gemacht haben.

Meistens ist die Ausrichtung der Charaktere in Spielen sowieso höchst irrelevant. Ob Champions in Lol binary sind ist Jacke wie Hose. Genauso gut könnte der Doomguy eigentlich
eine Transfrau sein und es hätte keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Spiel. Anderes Beispiel ist z.B Tracer aus OW. Wurde als lesbisch geoutet. Implikationen für die Spielerfahrung? Nicht vorhanden. Am ehesten
wurden damit wohl nur R34 Seiten im Internet bedient.

Summa summarum finde ich die ganze Thematik "LGBTQ in Spielen" albern. Es dient als einfaches Aufregerthema ohne inhaltliche Relevanz. Letzten Endes sind Spiele kein exaktes Abbild der Gesellschaft, falls sie denn überhaupt eins sein wollen,
siehe z.B Spiele wie PacMan etc und sollten demnach auch nicht den Anspruch haben, bzw der Anspruch an sie gestellt werden exakte gesellschaftliche Proportionen bei der sexuellen Orientierung oder Gender implementieren zu wollen/müssen. Ob ein Spiel 0% LGBTQ Charaktere hat oder 100% ist halt scheißegal. Wichtig ist dass diese Charaktere, genauso wie alle binary Charaktere auch, ordentlich ins Spiel implementiert werden und einen Mehrwert bringen.


----------



## Kashban (24. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, eigentlich deckt sich das ziemlich genau mit diversen umfragen zum nicht-binären-anteil an der bevölkerung, liegt sogar am oberen rand. siehe bspw hier: PDF vom Bunderverband Trans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollen sie machen. Wenn sie es gut machen, meinetwegen. Wenn sie es schlecht machen und nur um diese Minderheiten (Hetero-Frauen ausgenommen, die sind keine) mit der Brechstange präsentieren wollen, kommt die Rechnung mit miesen Verkaufszahlen.

Die, die am lautesten nach Diversität und Repräsentation schreien sind nämlich nicht die, die später die Spiele kaufen, ins Kino gehen oder anderweitig für Kasse sorgen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Oktober 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Und wenn, warum ist das ein Problem?


Wenn die Dame sich bewusst dafür entschieden hat, ist das natürlich kein Problem. Aber jemand, der "klassische Rollenverteilung" liebt, erscheint mir eher konservativ und so ein veraltetes Weltbild ist nicht gerade mein Fall. Ich bin da doch eher für Emanzipation.  

PS: Du hast vier Posts hintereinander gestellt. Kennst du die Editier-Funktion nicht? 



Kashban schrieb:


> @PC Games: Wenn ihr so weitermacht, seid ihr einen langjährigen Abonnenten ärmer.


Tschüssi.


----------



## Falconer75 (25. Oktober 2020)

Guter Artikel. Inhaltlich nicht durchgehend stringent, da gerade im Gamesbereich zuletzt große Schritte in Sachen Vielfalt nach vorne gegangen wurden. Sowohl in (durchaus großen) Spieleproduktionen selbst, als auch in der Industrie.  Zudem sind die Argumente in Sachen Unterrepräsentation nicht vollkommen schlüssig, wie hier auch schon zurecht bemerkt wurde. Aber sehr gut, dass auf PCG meinungsstarke Artikel im Kommen sind. Das steigert die Qualität deutlich. 

Die bisherige Diskussion läuft aus meiner Sicht wohltuend gesittet. Find' ich gut. Sahnehäubchen wäre noch, wenn Autorin Stefanie auf die sachliche Kritik an ihren Standpunkten reagieren würde.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2020)

lokokokode schrieb:


> War deine Frage eine Meinung, gar ohne jmd. was böses unterstellen zu wollen? Meinungsfreiheit ist ok, solange sie nicht direkt in seinen Rechten verletzt. Du verletzt gerade mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, indem du deine Frage mit "^^" ausschmückst, was bedeutet, dass du dich darüber gerade amüsiert hast  Also bitte erkundige dich nochmal was Meinungsfreiheit ist, wie weit sie geht. Dann kannst du es nochmal versuchen.



Dein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit heißt, daß du deine Meinung in diesem Land frei äußern darfst, ohne daß dich staatliche(!) Organe daran hindern oder das gar bestrafen.
ENDE.

PS: Deine Meinung =>


----------



## SpieleKing (25. Oktober 2020)

Es nervt langsam! =/


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde es eher inzwischen interessant, wie die es dazu gekommen ist, daß selbst dieselben Entwickler glauben, daß die Holzhammer Methode besser funktioniert.
Mass Effect war absolute Spitze in seiner Darstellung - schwul, bi, hetero - man konnte es selber sein und wenn man wollte, auch entsprechende Partner finden.
Ich selbst hab halt immer eine "bessere" Verson meiner selbst gespielt (Videos über den YT Button unterhalb des Avatars...falls jemand ein "wenig" Mass Effect 3 - Citadel DLC sehen will *hust*) und die ist halt hetero.
In einem Playthrough hab ich halt einmal einen "Klick" zuviel gemacht und Jacob fing an mich anzugraben - ihn dann "freundlich abgeschossen" beide Charaktere haben über das Mißverständnis gelacht (fehlte nur noch ein High-Five) - ich persönlich auch - und die Welt war wieder in Ordnung.
Das war so gut rübergebracht, daß es einem eher schmeichelte á la: "Meine Fresse, mein Shephard ist die coolste Sau in der Galaxis, daß Männlein, Weiblein, Wasauchimmer und jedes Alien meinen Shephard so verdammt geil finden, daß sie alle mit ihm in die Kiste wollen! Yeeeehaaaaw!"
Ich mein, EDI gibt einem ja auch die Mitteilung auf Tushanka, daß nach dem Kill des Treshermaws es mehrere Fortpflanzungsanfragen durch weibliche Krogans an Grunt gibt - und eine an Shephard. 
Alles sehr locker gelöst, mit Liebe zum Detail.
Dagegen der Charakter aus Dragon Age: Awakening (selbes Jahr wie ME2, zwei Monate später) Anders - nicht ein einziges Mal würde man darauf kommen, daß er bi oder schwul wäre - da er fast andauernd die weiblichen Begleiter in der Gruppe am daueranbaggern ist und keine Silbe zu dem Hauptcharakter oder männlichen Kollegen in der gleichen Form abläßt.
Da hat man ihn dann ein Jahr später in Dragon Age 2 als Begleiter von Hawke und plötzlich wird er vom verspielten und flirtenden Giggolo aus dem AddOn des ersten Teils, zum weinerlichen megaaufdringlichen Homosexuellen, der einem tatsächlich keine Wahl läßt - man kommt um die Sequenz nicht die Bohne herum.
Dann wird man auch noch abgestraft mit entsprechenden Rivalry Punkten, wenn man direkt gesagt, ihm nicht die Rosette vergolden will - gehts noch Bioware - bei keinem anderen Charakter wird man zu so etwas gezwungen?
Das ist wieder so ein typisches Beispiel, wie man unbedingt etwas erzwingen will und damit nur das Gegenteil erzielt!

Ach und ich erwarte in einem Mass Effect Remaster endlich die Möglichkeit für die Polyamoren (welcher Buchstabe sind die eigentlich...P?), mit Liara und Ashley eine Dreierbeziehung einzugehen, ansonsten ist das schwere Diskriminierung von Polyamoren! 
Gibt ja einen Catfight zwischen den beiden, wenn man sich nicht direkt entscheidet und man wird dann von beiden in die Auseinandersetzung gezogen und vor einen Entscheidung gestellt.
Wenn man "why can't I have you both" anwählt, wird man einfach abgecancelt was für ein Verbrechen @ Bioware!


----------



## Jalpar (25. Oktober 2020)

Als jemand, der selbst zu diesem LGBTQ-Verein gehört, möchte ich aus persönlicher Sicht folgendes dazu sagen: Ob ein Charakter in einem Spiel (das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Film und Buch) zu diesem Verein gehört, interessiert mich nicht im Geringsten. Was mich interessiert, ist, ob der Charakter gut geschrieben ist!

Womit ich jedoch ein Problem habe, sind sog. Gutmenschen, die meinen, sie wären unsere Alliierten, obwohl sie es nie waren, und somit meinen das Recht zu haben, uns vorschreiben zu müssen, wofür wir uns angegriffen fühlen sollen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Oktober 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Dagegen der Charakter aus Dragon Age: Awakening (selbes Jahr wie ME2, zwei Monate später) Anders - nicht ein einziges Mal würde man darauf kommen, daß er bi oder schwul wäre - da er fast andauernd die weiblichen Begleiter in der Gruppe am daueranbaggern ist und keine Silbe zu dem Hauptcharakter oder männlichen Kollegen in der gleichen Form abläßt.
> Da hat man ihn dann ein Jahr später in Dragon Age 2 als Begleiter von Hawke und plötzlich wird er vom verspielten und flirtenden Giggolo aus dem AddOn des ersten Teils, zum weinerlichen megaaufdringlichen Homosexuellen, der einem tatsächlich keine Wahl läßt - man kommt um die Sequenz nicht die Bohne herum.



In Dragon Age 2 wollte BioWare es allen recht machen und alle potentiellen Romanzen, bis auf Sebastian mit seinem Zölibat, waren bi, so dass jeder Spieler, egal ob männlicher oder weiblicher Hawke, ob hetero- oder homosexuell, die Wahl hat. 
Das funktioniert halt nicht immer besonders gut, daher fand ich es besser, dass es im dritten Teil wieder Charaktere mit exklusiven Präferenzen gab...auch wenn ich für den Anblick von Dorians Po zur Abwechslung mal einen Kerl spielen musste.  

Und Anders ist *immer* weinerlich und megaaufdringlich, auch zur weiblichen Hawke. Das ist eine der irritierendsten Romanzen in einem RPG, weil man den Charakter als Hawke gerade erst kennenlernte und gleich große romantische Reden geschwungen werden. War mit Blackwall ähnlich, der war auch gleich von null auf hundert. Mit denen haben meine Charaktere nie angebandelt. Ok, mit Anders einmal glaube ich...war das deprimierend! 
Das hatte also gar nichts mit Anders‘ sexueller Ausrichtung zu tun, der war halt so schlecht geschrieben in diesem Moment. 

Bleibt zum restlichen Thema noch zu sagen, dass ich die Romanze zwischen Ellie und Dina sehr schön unaufgeregt und natürlich inszeniert fand und zu keiner Zeit den Eindruck hatte, man würde jetzt auf Krampf eine nicht heterosexuelle Beziehung ins Spiel bringen müssen. 
Dorian aus DA fand ich ähnlich angenehm. 
Einfach normal, so wie es nun einmal auch ist.


----------



## pIeX (25. Oktober 2020)

Nun ich bin weder gegen Emanzipation, noch bin ich gegen Homosexualität. Aber ich empfinde diese in der letzten Zeit aufgezwungene und übertriebene Kampagne von Toleranz, welche längst zugegen ist, als absolut unnötig. Seht ihr hier in West-Europa irgendwo noch jmd. der sich gegen Homosexuelle auflehnt oder diese nicht akzeptiert? Also ich kenne niemanden der etwas dagegen hat, aber ich kenne so einige, die langsam genervt sind durch die aufgeblasenen Kampagnen und Änderungen, welche gefahren werden. Diese bewirken nämlich nichts anderes, als dass die Menschen, welche bereits tolerant sind und überhaupt nichts gegen Homosexuelle haben (sogar mit ihnen befreundet sind), langsam eine Anti-Einstellung entwickeln. Hier wird langsam aber sicher eine bereits vorhandene Toleranz durch eine Over-The-Top Toleranzkampagne zerstört.

Es ist nun mal so, dass der Großteil der Bevölkerung hetero ist und das Spiele-, Film- und andere Industrien ihre Produkte auch auf die größte Zielgruppe auslegen müssen. Letztendlich müssen sie Geld damit verdienen um uns weiterhin tolle Produkte zu liefern und auch ihr eigenes Brot bezahlen zu können. Durch das Aufzwingen von homosexuellen oder „diversen“ Helden wird lediglich eine sehr kleine Minderheit angesprochen und heterosexuelle Menschen können sich nicht mehr in den Helden/Protagonisten herein versetzen. Aber grade das macht Spiele und Filme doch aus! Eine Möglichkeit zur Auswahl wäre hier die richtige Wahl. Und ja es mag klassisch und für die Kids der Generation Youtube noch altbacken wirken, aber die meisten stehen halt auf die klischeebehaftete Familie mit Mann, Frau und Kindern, wo der Mann noch ein Held sein darf und seine Familie beschützt. Aber das heißt doch nicht, dass diese Menschen ein Problem mit Homosexuellen haben oder diese nicht mögen. Das ist Quark und das sich scheinbar immer noch viele Betroffene als nicht akzeptiert fühlen, ist traurig, jedoch sollten sie einfach mal vor die Türe gehen und es offen raus sagen. Sie wären überrascht, wie sehr sie akzeptiert werden. Denn wie gesagt, diese Menschen haben überhaupt kein Problem damit. Es müssen keine Spiele und Filme mit der Botschaft „Hey werdet alle homosexuell, dass ist geil!“ verwendet werden um eine Toleranz zu schaffen, da sie wie gesagt bereits da ist. Der Mensch mag es nicht etwas aufgezwungen zu bekommen, schon gar nicht wenn es bereits vorhanden ist, denn Minus und Minus ergibt Plus. Was dadurch passiert, scheint den Verursachern nicht klar zu sein, denn Kinder und Jugendliche bekommen hier ein Weltbild aufgezwungen und bekommen Schwierigkeiten sich selbst zu finden oder Herauszufinden was sie gut finden. Es irritiert sie. Hört bitte auf damit und lasst jeden leben wie er möchte.

Ich möchte doch nur als Ritter, Zauberer oder Schurke durch ein tolles Abenteuer wandern, ohne darin die Politik dieser Welt zu erleben. Wofür spielen wir denn?

LG und allen einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2020)

pIeX schrieb:


> Aber ich empfinde diese in der letzten Zeit aufgezwungene und übertriebene Kampagne von Toleranz, welche längst zugegen ist, als absolut unnötig. Seht ihr hier in West-Europa irgendwo noch jmd. der sich gegen Homosexuelle auflehnt oder diese nicht akzeptiert?



Zum Grossteil gebe ich Dir recht.

Aber es passiert auch in unseren Gefilden doch noch, dass vor allem, schwule Paare angegriffen und verprügelt werden.
Einem guten Kollegen meiner Frau ist dies passiert. Auch liest man ab und zu über solche Vorfälle.
Nein, akzeptiert werden Schwule nicht von allen.
Komischerweise sinds dann Männer, welche da angreifen (aber sich wahrscheinlich bei Gedanken über lesbische Paare aufgeilen...)


----------



## McTrevor (25. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zum Grossteil gebe ich Dir recht.
> 
> Aber es passiert auch in unseren Gefilden doch noch, dass vor allem, schwule Paare angegriffen und verprügelt werden.
> Einem guten Kollegen meiner Frau ist dies passiert. Auch liest man ab und zu über solche Vorfälle.
> ...



Jipp, und die Games erreichen ja auch Spieler in anderen Ländern, wo es mit der Toleranz und teilweise sogar der Gesetzeslage noch anders aussieht.


----------



## pineappletastic (25. Oktober 2020)

Mir ist das sowas von egal, ob es homosexuelle, bisexuelle oder transsexuelle Charaktere gibt. Letztlich ist es eine Frage der Ausführung. Macht man es so plump und oberflächlich wie die meisten Hollywood-Produktionen, dann kann man getrost darauf verzichten. Da gehts nur in den wenigsten Fällen um Diversität, sondern mehr um das eigene Ego und die Quote. Ich meine, es ist einfach cringe, wenn Millionäre sich selbst beweihräuchern, um zu zeigen, wie hip und divers und offen sie sind (Hi Star Wars IX). Es gibt wenige Ausnahmen, wie bspw. Moonlight, wo man sich wirklich Mühe gibt LGBTQ zu repräsentieren und sich auch nicht scheut die Schattenseiten aufzuzeigen, z.B. wie das Umfeld darauf reagiert. 

Bei Videospielen hast du eigentlich so viele Möglichkeiten dieses Themenfeld zu repräsentieren. Bei Last of Us war es zum Beispiel richtig gut umgesetzt, bei DA:I oder ME war es auch gut umgesetzt. Andere Spiele wie Witcher 3 zeigen zumindest auch mal die Problematik auf wie in einer mittelalterlichen Welt mit homosexuellen Menschen verfahren wird. Ich denke gerade Spiele mit einem ernsten Erzählton können diesem Thema so viel Tiefe geben und auch ruhig was gesellschaftskritisch sein. Aber viel wichtiger finde ich an dieser Stelle eigentlich, dass man all den Leuten, die irgendwelche Shitstorms veranstalten, keine Plattform bietet. Ich finde es lächerlich, wenn irgendwelche Weicheier im Internet rumweinen und rumhaten, wenn Ellie im Ankündigungstrailer von Last of Us 2 eine Frau küsst. Klar, es gibt Spiele, wo es aufgesetzt wirkt und null Substanz hat, aber da kann man kurz die Augen rollen und weiterzocken. Entwickler sollen gerne mehr zu diesem Thema machen. Nur die Frage ist doch, wie ernst kann es manchem Entwicklerstudio eigentlich sein, wenn z.B. Ubisoft es in AC Odyssey oder Valhalla nicht hinbekommt, die weiblichen Charaktere, die ja gemäß Lore die eigentlichen Protagonisten sind, entsprechend zu vermarkten? Wenn einem die Verkaufszahlen so lieb und teuer sind, dann sollte man doch direkt auf den Einsatz von Frauen oder LGBTQ verzichten. Denn das weichgespülte Produkt was bei rauskommt, braucht dann auch keiner.


----------



## heinz-otto (25. Oktober 2020)

Die statistische Argumentation finde ich schwierig, also dass die Spiele hier nicht die Anteile der jeweiligen sexuellen Orientierung in der Gesellschaft abbilden. Angenommen man würde diese Anteile tatsächlich repräsentativ abbilden, dafür aber aber nur mit schlecht geschriebenen Figuren, wäre doch auch niemanden geholfen. Aus meiner Sicht müssen die Charaktere stimmig und gut gezeichnet sein. Und das ist z.B. bei Elli aus The Last of Us  doch super gelungen. Ich finde aber auch eine heterosexuelle Noir-Geschichte wie z.B. bei Max und Mona aus Max Payne 2 auch super. Das 'Knistern zwischen den beiden fesselt doch auch ungemein.Die Bioware Spiele waren hier vielleicht immer schon ein wenig experimentierfreudiger. Sie sind mir auch ganz schnell beim Lesen des Artikels eingefallen. Allerdings muss man zugeben, dass diese in relativ realitätsfernen Szenarien spielen. So kann man sich in Mass Effect ja auch mit nicht-menschlichen Personen einlassen. Und auf Life ist Strange freue ich mich noch. das habe ich leider noch nicht zu spielen geschafft. Daher habe ich eigentlich auch nicht den Eindruck, dass Spiele, die diese Themen differenziert aufgreifen, so selten sind. Wichtiger ist doch, dass die Geschichte fesselt und glaubwürdig ist.


----------



## pIeX (25. Oktober 2020)

Du bringst es auf den Punkt.  Daumen hoch.

Gerne eine Vielfalt von Personen zeigen, aber der Minderheit entsprechend dezent angepasst und nicht aufgezwungen.

Da wie du schon schreibst, viele Spiele dies bereits gut umgesetzt haben und die Entwickler dies wohl auch hoffentlich so fortsetzen werden, denke ich nicht das man hier noch mehr einbringen muss. Man darf bei all der Kritik an den Entwicklern nicht außer Acht lassen, dass es sich um eine Minderheit handelt und prozentual gesehen ist sie aus meiner Sicht auch schon öfter in Spielen vertreten, als sie in der Gesellschaft vertreten ist. Dies ist übrigens auch die Ansicht zweier lesbischer Pärchen aus meinem Freundeskreis. Sie finden es ebenfalls merkwürdig und übertrieben was derzeit los ist und wünschen sich z. B. bei D&D das alles beim Alten bleibt. Ein Pärchen geht regelmäßig auf Pen & Paper Abende und sagt, dass das Thema auch da schon sehr nervt.


----------



## schokoeis (25. Oktober 2020)

Gogogo die 100 Kommetare schafft ihr locker!


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Gogogo die 100 Kommetare schafft ihr locker!


Die Frage ist doch, ob das schwule Kommentare sind.


----------



## Wamboland (25. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> *Wenn die Dame sich bewusst dafür entschieden hat, ist das natürlich kein Problem.* Aber jemand, der "klassische Rollenverteilung" liebt, erscheint mir eher konservativ und so ein veraltetes Weltbild ist nicht gerade mein Fall.* Ich bin da doch eher für Emanzipation.*



Aber ist nicht genau *DAS *Emanzipation? Das sie die Freiheit hat, für sich selber zu entscheiden, wie sie ihr Leben leben will?



McDrake schrieb:


> Zum Grossteil gebe ich Dir recht.
> 
> Aber es passiert auch in unseren Gefilden doch noch, dass vor allem, schwule Paare angegriffen und verprügelt werden.
> Einem guten Kollegen meiner Frau ist dies passiert. Auch liest man ab und zu über solche Vorfälle.
> ...



Problem ist, wenn man nun sagt wer die angreift, dann ist man gleich wieder ein Rassist 

Wie schon jemand vorher sagte, etwas tolerieren bedeutet nicht das man es super finden muss, sondern das man es "erträgt". 

Aber gerade die LGBTI*Q Bewegung aus den USA vermittelt einem das Gefühl, dass wir alle das super finden müssen und jeden feiern der nicht hetero ist. - Das ist aber nicht Toleranz, das ist genau das Gegenteil. Sie tolerieren nicht, dass ich diese Lebensweise toleriere. 

Und ich würde 2 Lesben jederzeit zuschauen, 2 Schwulen aber nicht. Trotzdem würde ich jedem Schwulen seinen Spaß gönnen und von mir aus darf auch jeder alles heiraten was er möchte. Da bin ich einfach extrem tolerant 



Worrel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, ob das schwule Kommentare sind.



Ich denke es sind * Kommentare ja ... denke das passt. *g*


Edit: Ach ja, die 2 ist nur ein Beispiel - ich würde auch 3 oder mehr Lesben zuschauen


----------



## JohnGee (25. Oktober 2020)

Mir ist es egal ob jemand auf Frauen, Männer oder Quer-People steht. Macht was ihr wollt.

ABER diese von oben herab aufgezwunge "Vielfalt" nervt nur noch. Überall die Moral- und Gesinngungswächter. 

Niemand ist gegen Vielfalt, aber dieses ständige Von-Oben-Herab-Belehrende nervt nur noch und man wendet sich irgendwann genervt ab.

Kann es nicht Bereiche geben, wo die Gesinnungswächter uns in Ruhe lassen? Überall muss die scheiss Politik und Moral rein ... nirgends wird man mehr in Ruhe gelassen.

FUCK, wo war eure Moral als ich in der Schule gemobbt wurde? Jaaa genau, die Moral- und Sittenwächter waren diejenigen, die mich gemobbt haben, und sich heute als Moralinstanz aufspielen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Aber ist nicht genau *DAS *Emanzipation? Das sie die Freiheit hat, für sich selber zu entscheiden, wie sie ihr Leben leben will?


Ähm...ja? Genau das hab ich doch gesagt. Ich bezog mich beim zweiten Satz aber auf den Kerl, nicht mehr auf die Frau. ^^


----------



## Haehnchen81 (25. Oktober 2020)

Puh, in den meisten Spielen ist das wirklich schnurz egal... und in den Spielen wo es halbwegs relevant ist (Rollenspiele) sind Homosexuelle Beziehungne mittlerweile fast überall gegeben. Man kann in vielen Spielen sogar entscheiden mit welchem NPC eine Beziehung haben will, Frau, Mann, Alien, da gibt es doch kaum noch Grenzen.

Ob man aber in nem Shooter als Lesbe rumrennt oder als Schwuler oder Trans, wen interessiert das denn bitte? 

Und dann gibt es eben viele Spiele die eine "reale" Welt als Vorbild haben... zb das Mittelalter, oder eben eine Art Mittelalter-Setting, oder dergleichen... und will man da auch nur Ansatzweise realistisch bleiben macht es keinen Sinn dort den Christopherstreetday abzuhalten.

Muss aber auch mal klar sagen das dieses Geschrei nach immer mehr "Diversität" wirklich anfängt zu nerven... Wir leben größtenteils in einer Gesellschaft wo fast jede Gesinnung akzeptiert ist oder wenigstens tolleriert wird. Sogar in der Politik. Mittlerweile kommt es mir auch immer häufiger so vor das man sich für ein konservatives leben, bzw "normales" leben schon (keine Ahnung wie ich das anders Ausdrücken soll, also hängt euch nicht an diesen Worten auf) schämen muss.

Obendrein, Videospiele sind ein globales Medium, nicht jede Kultur geht so offen damit um wie unsere. Ich finde es auch nicht gut das man anderen Ländern sitten aufzwingen will nur weil man der Meinung ist man sei damit im Recht. 

Jahrhunderte alte Tabus zu brechen braucht seine Zeit, da mit gewalt ranzugehen ala "Habt Mut, macht es einfach" (und ja das ist irgendwo eine art der gewalt, also quasi mit der Brechstange) wird nicht funktionieren... 

Aber wenn ich mich so umgucke was für einen Stellenwert die sexuelle Gesinnung in Spielen mittlerweile hat, und das zb damit vergleiche wie das noch vor 15 Jahren war (da spielte sex in spielen quasi gar keine Rolle, da ging es kaum über ein "ich hab dich lieb" hinaus) kann man auch wirklich nicht davon sprechen das sich hier nichts tut, oder zu wenig Mut herrsche oder dergleichen... wirklich nicht.

Und es darf nicht vergessen werden... Gaming ist nach wie vor Männer dominiert, und die meisten Männer sind Heterosexuell. Spiele müssen sich verkaufen, brauchen eine möglichst große Zielgruppe... und auch wenn es blöd klingt, es ist wirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoll Videospiele an die Minderheit anzupassen nur um denen auch mal gerecht zu werden.

Bei allem repsekt, mir ist es egal wer wen liebt und warum. Aber ich mag es nicht wenn man andere gleich als Homophop oder sonstwie betitelt nur weil ich eben als Mann auf Frauen stehe. Und ich finde es auch nicht gut wenn Entwickler als Mutlos bezeichnet werden nur weil in ihren Spielen nicht an jeder Ecke LGBTI*Q gesinnte anzutreffen sind. Es gibt gute Gründe dafür, und ich gehe jede Wette ein das so gut wie keiner die Gründe lautet "wir mögen die halt nicht" Nur weil keine Schwulen, Lesben und Transen in einem Spiel auftauchen, heißt das nicht das der jeweilige Entwickler diese nicht eingesetzt hat weil sie ihm zu wider sind. 

Diversität in jeder Art ist gut und wichtig, Zwangs-diversität ist der falsche weg. Und etwas zu kritisieren nur weil es nicht krampfhaft total "Divers" ist finde ich ehrlich gesagt ebenfalls nicht besonders toll.


----------



## movieaddict (25. Oktober 2020)

Guter Artikel. Wir haben noch einen sehr langen Weg zu gehen in Games, Film und TV....


----------



## USA911 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wunderbar, der nächste Vorschlag, das wir eine gesellschaft  für DDR 2.0 werden sollen! Planwirtschaft hat noch nie funktioniert und das  letzte scheitern ist erst 30 Jahre her!

Hört auf der Industrie und dem Handel vorzuschreiben, wie die Produkte sein sollen! (Ausgenommen wenn von dem Produkt eine Gefahr für den Konsumenten ausgeht!) Jeder Kunde ist mündig, das Produkt zu kaufen, was ihm gefällt und nicht zu kaufen, was ihm nicht gefällt! Die Industrie, wird das herstellen, womit Sie viel Geld verdient, weil Sie eine große Zielgruppe erreicht! Nischenprodukte gibt es auch, daher kann ja auch jeder das Produkt herstellen, das er meint, was unterpräsentiert ist!

Wird als nächstes gefordert, was in der Musik von Musikern vorkommen soll? Wird den Malern demnächst aufoktroiert was sie wie oft und welchen verhältnissen zu mahlen haben? Wird den Buchautoren, absofort vorgeschrieben, welche Karacktere in welchen verhältnissen in ihren Romanen vorkommen sollen?

Wen es stört, der hat in unserer freien Geselschaft die möglichkeiten, das selber zu ändern in dem er entsprechende Produkte auf den markt bringt!!!

So dann stell ich jetzt auch noch eine Forderung auf: Mir sind Spaghettimonster in den Spielen der Unteraltungsindustrie zu unterrepräsentiert!


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2020)

USA911 schrieb:


> Die Industrie, wird das herstellen, womit Sie viel Geld verdient, weil Sie eine große Zielgruppe erreicht!


Zum Beispiel Insulin. Siehe USA.

Vielleicht sind einige Vorgaben doch nicht so doof ...


----------



## flixso (25. Oktober 2020)

Martina schrieb:


> Wenn ich schreibe " die meisten" spreche ich nicht für alle, das sollte auch für dich verständlich sein.
> Abgesehen davon war ich lange genug in der "Szene" und bin den Weg selber gegangen. Ich kenne mich also in dem Bereich aus, die Frage stellt sich daher ob du auch?
> Hast du einen Bezug dazu? Wenn ja welchen?



Ob nun alle oder "die Meisten" ist beides etwas unglaubwürdig. Du kannst für deine Bubble sprechen, aber solltest nicht auf alle oder "die Meisten" schließen.


----------



## Alpp (25. Oktober 2020)

Sexualität ist Privatsache, da brauch ich keine Spiele drüber


----------



## flixso (25. Oktober 2020)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss man sich als heterosexueller weißer Mann ja schon so einiges anhören, klar ist das stark subjektiv, aber auch ein heterosexueller weißer Mann muss sich weder für seine Hautfarbe noch für seine Orientierung schämen müssen.



Das liegt weder daran, dass du hetero, weiß oder ein Mann bist. Es liegt eher an deiner patriarchalischen Weltanschauung, dass du dir einiges anhören musst und noch kannst.


----------



## flixso (25. Oktober 2020)

JohnGee schrieb:


> Kann es nicht Bereiche geben, wo die Gesinnungswächter uns in Ruhe lassen? Überall muss die scheiss Politik und Moral rein ... nirgends wird man mehr in Ruhe gelassen.



Ist das Satire?


----------



## ivebeen (25. Oktober 2020)

wem ist denn bitte "LGBTI*Q" eingefallen, meine güte...


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Oktober 2020)

JohnGee schrieb:


> Kann es nicht Bereiche geben, wo die Gesinnungswächter uns in Ruhe lassen? Überall muss die scheiss Politik und Moral rein ... nirgends wird man mehr in Ruhe gelassen.


Für dich wären Mobil Games ja gut. Keine Politik, keine Moral. 



JohnGee schrieb:


> FUCK, wo war eure Moral als ich in der Schule gemobbt wurde? Jaaa genau, die Moral- und Sittenwächter waren diejenigen, die mich gemobbt haben, und sich heute als Moralinstanz aufspielen.


Das will ich aber mal ganz stark bezweifeln.


----------



## ivans (25. Oktober 2020)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, der nächste Vorschlag, das wir eine gesellschaft  für DDR 2.0 werden sollen! Planwirtschaft hat noch nie funktioniert und das  letzte scheitern ist erst 30 Jahre her!
> 
> Hört auf der Industrie und dem Handel vorzuschreiben, wie die Produkte sein sollen! (Ausgenommen wenn von dem Produkt eine Gefahr für den Konsumenten ausgeht!) Jeder Kunde ist mündig, das Produkt zu kaufen, was ihm gefällt und nicht zu kaufen, was ihm nicht gefällt! Die Industrie, wird das herstellen, womit Sie viel Geld verdient, weil Sie eine große Zielgruppe erreicht! Nischenprodukte gibt es auch, daher kann ja auch jeder das Produkt herstellen, das er meint, was unterpräsentiert ist!
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber klar das du dir selbst komplett widersprichst .. oder?


----------



## schokoeis (25. Oktober 2020)

Joa Teile und Hersche funktioniert mit solchen Themen wunderbar.


----------



## mrvice (26. Oktober 2020)

Wenns so endet wie mit den netflix eigenproduktionen wo man schon gar keine mehr schaun mag weil jeder mit jedem rumvögelt bis zum geht nicht mehr..... mir is das mittlerweile schon zu viel mag zb gar kein netflix eigenproduktionen mehr schaun weil die nur mehr sex sex sex kennen.
Mal abgesehn davon das dieses ganze LGBTQ zeug in letzter zeit viel zu viel eskaliert.
Wenn ich eltern sehe die ihr kind als geschlechts neutral aufziehn und behaupten das kind weis ja noch nicht was es is..... obwohls eindeutig junge oder mädchen is is das schon mehr als beängstigend da werden teilweise probleme geschaffen wo gar keine sind.
(und nein ich streite hier nicht ab das es LGBTQ menschen gibt)

Ich seh das ganze thema mehr als nur kritisch junge leute haben genug probleme mit denen sie sich auseinander setzen müssen da muss denen nicht auch LGBTQ aufgedrückt werden schon gar nicht in spielen. (ka vielleicht mit ner altersbegrengung ab 1
Denn genauso wie werbung wegen körperstatur dick und dünn junge leute verwirrt und die entweder massiv übergewichtig oder schwer unterernährt werden genauso würden da viele auch von LGBTQ negativ beeiflusst werden.


----------



## Martina (26. Oktober 2020)

flixso schrieb:


> Ob nun alle oder "die Meisten" ist beides etwas unglaubwürdig. Du kannst für deine Bubble sprechen, aber solltest nicht auf alle oder "die Meisten" schließen.



Und schön auf meine Fragen ausgewichen 
Lass es einfach gut sein wenn man keine Ahnung hat von der Materie


----------



## flixso (26. Oktober 2020)

Martina schrieb:


> Und schön auf meine Fragen ausgewichen
> Lass es einfach gut sein wenn man keine Ahnung hat von der Materie



Ich bin nicht deiner Frage ausgewischen, sondern habe sie ignoriert, da es nicht um diesen Punkt geht. Es geht darum, dass du annimmst für "die Meisten" zu sprechen, was faktisch unmöglich ist.


----------



## flixso (26. Oktober 2020)

mrvice schrieb:


> Wenn ich eltern sehe die ihr kind als geschlechts neutral aufziehn und behaupten das kind weis ja noch nicht was es is..... obwohls eindeutig junge oder mädchen is is das schon mehr als beängstigend da werden teilweise probleme geschaffen wo gar keine sind.



Ein Kind ist biologisch eindeutig Junge oder Mädchen, das ist klar.* Emotional gibt es aber Menschen, die das für sich anders fühlen. Geschlechtsneutrale Erziehung bedeutet, dass man dem Kind den Raum lässt, sich ohne Druck zu entwickeln. Das verringert Probleme und schafft keine. Was Probleme schafft sind z.B. Väter, die Homosexualität nicht akzeptieren oder ihr Kind zwanghaft hetero erziehen wollen. Die Vater/Sohn Beziehung ist damit schon von Anfang an massiv belastet.

*Edit: Wie hier vielfach darauf hingewiesen wurde, stimmt das so nicht. Danke für eure Hinweise.


----------



## McTrevor (26. Oktober 2020)

flixso schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass du annimmst für "die Meisten" zu sprechen, was faktisch unmöglich ist.



Das globalgalaktisch als faktisch unmöglich hinzustellen ist ziemlich gewagt, da dass das Prinzip jeder Demokratie ist. 

Erscheint mir außerdem ziemlich kleinlich, auf dieser Formulierung rum zu hacken, wenn die Person ganz offensichtlich sehr gut eingebunden ist in dieser bekanntermaßen sehr gut vernetzten "Szene". Auch wenn es Dir anmaßend erscheint, dass hier behauptet wird, für die "meisten" zu sprechen, so ist doch ganz sicher eine sehr große (und vor allem größere als bei Dir) Expertise gegeben.

edit:


flixso schrieb:


> Ein Kind ist biologisch eindeutig Junge oder Mädchen, das ist klar.



Das stimmt so nicht!!!


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2020)

flixso schrieb:


> Ein Kind ist biologisch eindeutig Junge oder Mädchen, das ist klar.



ich find es ja immer wieder schön wenn irgendwas aus der Luft gegriffen wird und behauptet wird etwas sei ein Fakt obwohl wenn man sich mal dann die Fakten anschaut man merkt: ah ne, ist Blödsinn der aus der Luft gegriffen wurde und keiner näheren betrachtung stand hält
Also wie alle Thesen die hier als Fakt Präsentiert wurden

Ansonsten wären Artikel und Beweiße gut, wenn man schon Breit lügt und Thesen und Behauptungen als Fakten hinstellt, aber wie immer werden wir darauf warten können weil irgendwelche Ausflüchte kommen oder der beliebte Satz von Schwurblern: _"Ich muss garnichts beweißen"_
Ja gut, dann muss ich dem geschwurbelten auch nicht glauben


----------



## coolbit (26. Oktober 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht!!!


Jopp, gibt noch Menschen mit beiderlei Geschlechstmerkmalen, diese Menschen lassen sich nicht eindeutig (biologisch) in Männlein oder Weiblein einordnen.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2020)

coolbit schrieb:


> Jopp, gibt noch Menschen mit beiderlei Geschlechstmerkmalen, diese Menschen lassen sich nicht eindeutig (biologisch) in Männlein oder Weiblein einordnen.



*schaut Kurz in ein Biologiebuch*
hmmmm, Annemonefische ....
ähm, nein

Ich könnte noch weitere Fälle aufzählen, auch Menschliche Fallbeispiele, aber wozu redundanz
Generell würde ein Blick ins Tierreich oft helfen um die angeblichen Schwurblerfakten zu widerlegen


----------



## Cobar (26. Oktober 2020)

Schön zu beobachten, wie sich hier die gleichen Leute tummeln wie in jedem Text zu dem Thema und gegen alle schießen oder ihnen absolute Unwissenheit vorwerfen, die anderer Meinung sind, ganz egal um welche es sich dabei handelt.
Aber schön für PCG, dass ihr wieder ein "Skandalthema" gefunden habt, um möglichst viele Leute zu triggern und Clicks damit zu generieren.
Dann mal weiter, es sind erst 6 Seiten, ihr schafft locker 10 oder?


----------



## Strauchritter (26. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch überhaupt nicht dazu verpflichtet, eine Meinung zu tolerieren.
> 
> Zwar zum x-ten Mal, aber offensichtlich an der Stelle nötig: Meinungsfreiheit ist keine Einbahnstraße.



Falsch, du hast (s)eine Meinung zu tolerieren. 
Du musst sie nur nicht akzeptieren.  
Toleranz ungleich Akzeptanz. Das zu wissen hilft oftmals sehr


----------



## flixso (26. Oktober 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Das globalgalaktisch als faktisch unmöglich hinzustellen ist ziemlich gewagt, da dass das Prinzip jeder Demokratie ist.
> 
> Erscheint mir außerdem ziemlich kleinlich, auf dieser Formulierung rum zu hacken, wenn die Person ganz offensichtlich sehr gut eingebunden ist in dieser bekanntermaßen sehr gut vernetzten "Szene". Auch wenn es Dir anmaßend erscheint, dass hier behauptet wird, für die "meisten" zu sprechen, so ist doch ganz sicher eine sehr große (und vor allem größere als bei Dir) Expertise gegeben.



Sie kann ja sehr gut vernetzt sein. Trotzdem wird sie nicht von "den Meisten" sprechen können. Ich spreche ihr auch nicht ihre Erfahrung in ihrer Bubble ab. Sie hätte es ja auch anders formulieren können. z.B.: "Aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus ist das so und so". Wie kommst du eig. darauf, dass ihre Erfahrung größer ist? Kennst du uns beide?



McTrevor schrieb:


> edit:
> Das stimmt so nicht!!!



Du hast recht, mein Fehler... nehme ich zurück.


----------



## flixso (26. Oktober 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich find es ja immer wieder schön wenn irgendwas aus der Luft gegriffen wird und behauptet wird etwas sei ein Fakt obwohl wenn man sich mal dann die Fakten anschaut man merkt: ah ne, ist Blödsinn der aus der Luft gegriffen wurde und keiner näheren betrachtung stand hält
> Also wie alle Thesen die hier als Fakt Präsentiert wurden
> 
> Ansonsten wären Artikel und Beweiße gut, wenn man schon Breit lügt und Thesen und Behauptungen als Fakten hinstellt, aber wie immer werden wir darauf warten können weil irgendwelche Ausflüchte kommen oder der beliebte Satz von Schwurblern: _"Ich muss garnichts beweißen"_
> Ja gut, dann muss ich dem geschwurbelten auch nicht glauben



Im Gegensatz zu "Schwurblern" kann ich Fehler zugegeben. Das war einer. Ich habe ein Edit zu meinem Post hinzugefügt.


----------



## Kashban (26. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn die Dame sich bewusst dafür entschieden hat, ist das natürlich kein Problem. Aber jemand, der "klassische Rollenverteilung" liebt, erscheint mir eher konservativ und so ein veraltetes Weltbild ist nicht gerade mein Fall. Ich bin da doch eher für Emanzipation.
> 
> PS: Du hast vier Posts hintereinander gestellt. Kennst du die Editier-Funktion nicht?



Konservativ != veraltet. 

Danke für den Hinweis, ich ziehe die Posts zusammen.



Jalpar schrieb:


> Als jemand, der selbst zu diesem LGBTQ-Verein gehört, möchte ich aus persönlicher Sicht folgendes dazu sagen: Ob ein Charakter in einem Spiel (das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Film und Buch) zu diesem Verein gehört, interessiert mich nicht im Geringsten. Was mich interessiert, ist, ob der Charakter gut geschrieben ist!
> 
> Womit ich jedoch ein Problem habe, sind sog. Gutmenschen, die meinen, sie wären unsere Alliierten, obwohl sie es nie waren, und somit meinen das Recht zu haben, uns vorschreiben zu müssen, wofür wir uns angegriffen fühlen sollen.



Danke sehr. Aus tiefstem Herzen. Ein Hetero.


----------



## Kashban (26. Oktober 2020)

Das nervt. Wenn ich auf Seite 4 einen Post beantworte, will ich nicht erst auf Seite 7 nachsehen, ob ich der letzte war, der da was gepostet hat.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Konservativ != veraltet.



ja doch, wenn man die anderen Kommentare so sieht ist Veraltet noch sehr nett ausgedrückt für die Art ansichten


----------



## Kashban (26. Oktober 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja doch, wenn man die anderen Kommentare so sieht ist Veraltet noch sehr nett ausgedrückt für die Art ansichten



Was denn konkret? Dass man nicht mit der ungewöhnlichen Sexualität anderer zugespammt werden möchte? Oder dass man mehr Wert auf gute Geschichten und Charaktere legt und deren Geschlecht und sexuelle Ausrichtung völlig egal ist? 

Ich war bis vor rund zehn Jahren sehr links-liberal eingestellt und bin heute noch Mitglied der Piratenpartei, aber was der Feminismus und die links-Progressiven mittlerweile veranstalten, hat in mir den Konservativen geweckt. Ich wähle trotzdem keine der etablierten Parteien und auch keine Extreme.

Noch mal: Konservativ heißt in erster Linie "Werte erhaltend", und nicht rückwärtsgewandt oder veraltet. Werte wie die natürliche Symbiose zwischen Mann und Frau, den natürlichen Umgang miteinander, freie Meinungsäußerung, freie Berufswahl, Gleichberechtigung, Freiheit in Dichtung und Kunst und noch einiges mehr. 

All diese Werte werden von links angegriffen und die Medien, Computerspiele eingeschlossen, haben ihren Anteil daran. Artikel wie dieser hier zeigen vor allem, dass es höchste Zeit ist, Gegenpositionen zu besetzen und zu vertreten.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Was denn konkret? Dass man nicht mit der ungewöhnlichen Sexualität anderer zugespammt werden möchte? Oder dass man mehr Wert auf gute Geschichten und Charaktere legt und deren Geschlecht und sexuelle Ausrichtung völlig egal ist?



*LGBTI*Q existieren* - Braune Trolle: "iCh wErDe DaMiT zUgEsPamT!!1111"
Immer wieder Süß wenn so getan wird als wäre der eine Nebensatz bei einer Nebenfigur so der Komplette Spielinhalt und Fokus der Story


----------



## Xello1984 (26. Oktober 2020)

LGBTIQ hin oder her. 0,00001% aller Gamer würden es evtl vermissen.. Das macht ein Spiel nicht besser. Gut, als Beispiel Andromeda aufgeführt. Das schlechteste Mass Effect, was damit eig nicht mehr viel zu tun hat. Der Großteil der Atmosphäre und die guten alten Dialoge sind dahin! Da macht die Sache mit LGBTI nicht besser


----------



## Cobar (26. Oktober 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> *LGBTI*Q existieren* - Braune Trolle: "iCh wErDe DaMiT zUgEsPamT!!1111"
> Immer wieder Süß wenn so getan wird als wäre der eine Nebensatz bei einer Nebenfigur so der Komplette Spielinhalt und Fokus der Story



ahh, die "braunen Trolle" wieder, sobald etwas nicht zu deinem Weltbild passt.
So eine Aussage ist einfach nur lächerlich, wenn du alle gleich als "braune Trolle" ansehen möchtest, die das anders sehen als du oder die einfach keine Lust haben, dass man das in manchen Spielen ins Gesicht gedrückt bekommt.
Was kommt als nächstes "ihr fühlt euch alle in eurer Männlichkeit bedroht" oder "ihr seid alle zu veraltet mit euren Ansichten"?
Bitte such dir nach belieben irgendeines deiner üblichen "Argumente" raus, die du sonst auch schon so gerne ziehst und immer her damit.

Eine sehr ähnliche Vorgehensweise kennt man ja schon zur Genüge von dir, wenn man mal zusällig einen der zahlreichen Star Wars Threads anklickt, wo du die gleiche Leier dauernd abspielst.
Ich warte nur noch darauf, dass Lox wieder jeden deiner Beiträge liked, dann ist hier auch wieder alles wie immer.


----------



## Athrun (26. Oktober 2020)

Also wenn man den "Alphabet" Anteil in der Bevölkerung auf Spiele übersetzt, dann ist doch schon alles ok. Der Großteil der Bevölkerung ist hetero und damit müßte das dann auch in spielen so sein. Ich mein, echte Repräsentation. Als nächstes kommt der Vorschlag, den Bundestag so mit Quoten zu überziehen, das ALLE Gruppen repräsentiert sind.
Oder wir machees wie die Oscarverleihungen und gehen voll "woke"





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDriPJYn2mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wobei, bei Spielepreisen ist es ja inzwischen auch schon eingeflossen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dw9lmEp7Q6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und wenn wir schon Transsexuelle einbauen, hier ein schöner Vorschlag für ein dunkles Videospiel (Geh beiseite TLOU2): man spielt eine Frau, die sich zum Mann umoperieren läßt, nur um festzustellen, das das Leben als Mann nicht voller Privilegien ist, wie andere immer gesagt haben. Jetzt durchlebt man die Konsequenzen seiner Handlungen. etwas, das heutzutage vielen Menschen völlig abgeht


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> ahh, die "braunen Trolle" wieder, sobald etwas nicht zu deinem Weltbild passt.



ach geht die Nummer wieder los?
ja gut, muss man selbst wissen wenn man so Typen verteidigt die sich klar in einer richtung positionieren, muss ja scheinbar in dein Weltbild passen wenn man mit der Jammernummer kommt das Kind beim Namen zu nennen


----------



## Cobar (26. Oktober 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach geht die Nummer wieder los?
> ja gut, muss man selbst wissen wenn man so Typen verteidigt die sich klar in einer richtung positionieren, muss ja scheinbar in dein Weltbild passen wenn man mit der Jammernummer kommt das Kind beim Namen zu nennen



Finde ich schön, dass du es ausgerechnet so bezeichnest, nachdem du selbst so am rumweinen warst 
Also dann, schönen Tag noch und nicht vergessen alles und jeden fest in eine Schublade zu drücken, dessen Ansichten dir nicht passen.
Nur so kannst du dich vor all den bösen bösen Menschen schützen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dein Like von Lox wirst du auch gleich bekommen, dann ist der Tag doch gerettet.

Ich schon echt lächerlich, wie man hier im Forum gewisse Handlungen und Tendenzen immer und immer wieder finden kann, die dann gegen alles und jeden schießen in der Ansicht, dass alle anderen ja die Dummen wären und nur die eigene Ansicht die Richtige für alle wäre.


----------



## LesterPG (26. Oktober 2020)

Athrun schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schon Transsexuelle einbauen, hier ein schöner Vorschlag für ein dunkles Videospiel (Geh beiseite TLOU2): man spielt eine Frau, die sich zum Mann umoperieren läßt, nur um festzustellen, das das Leben als Mann nicht voller Privilegien ist, wie andere immer gesagt haben. Jetzt durchlebt man die Konsequenzen seiner Handlungen. etwas, das heutzutage vielen Menschen völlig abgeht


Schaun wir mal was in CP2077 alles "gehen" wird.
In dem Szenario ist sozusagen alles denkbar, es will aber auch Storytechnisch sinnvoll verbaut werden.


----------



## LesterPG (26. Oktober 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich schon echt lächerlich, wie man hier im Forum gewisse Handlungen und Tendenzen immer und immer wieder finden kann, die dann gegen alles und jeden schießen in der Ansicht, dass alle anderen ja die Dummen wären und nur die eigene Ansicht die Richtige für alle wäre.


"Dumme alte weiße Nazis mit fragiler Männlichkeit" bitte, soviel Zeit muß sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Oktober 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Das nervt. Wenn ich auf Seite 4 einen Post beantworte, will ich nicht erst auf Seite 7 nachsehen, ob ich der letzte war, der da was gepostet hat.





Jetzt bitte nochmal so dass man versteht was du eigentlich sagrn willst.


----------



## McTrevor (26. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal was in CP2077 alles "gehen" wird.
> In dem Szenario ist sozusagen alles denkbar, es will aber auch Storytechnisch sinnvoll verbaut werden.



Da könnte man das Thema wirklich sehr gut, stimmig und passend integrieren. Aber auch hier gilt wie immer bei dem Thema: Agenda ersetzt keine künstlerische Vision! Was in etwa Deiner Aussage entspricht, dass man es storytechnisch sinnvoll verbauen muss, weil es sonst bei der Akzeptanz eher schaden kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Konservativ != veraltet.


Ja, ach ne...  Deswegen bat ich ihn ja darum, im Jahr 2020 anzukommen. 



Strauchritter schrieb:


> Falsch, du hast (s)eine Meinung zu tolerieren.
> Du musst sie nur nicht akzeptieren.
> Toleranz ungleich Akzeptanz. Das zu wissen hilft oftmals sehr


Ich kenne den Unterschied, glaub mal. 

Dennoch gibt es kein Gesetz, was mich dazu verpflichtet. Kannst du mir das Gesetz oder die Verordnung denn nennen, dass ich Meinungen immer tolerieren muss?  Das ergibt sich auch aus keinem anderen Gesetz. Wenn ich (harsch) widerspreche oder gar sage, dass seine Meinung falsch ist, toleriere ich sie ja automatisch nicht.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich (harsch) widerspreche oder gar sage, dass seine Meinung falsch ist, toleriere ich sie ja automatisch nicht.



Aber du tolerierst sein Recht, diese Meinung haben zu dürfen.


----------



## Strauchritter (26. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dennoch gibt es kein Gesetz, was mich dazu verpflichtet. Kannst du mir das Gesetz oder die Verordnung denn nennen, dass ich Meinungen immer tolerieren muss?  Das ergibt sich auch aus keinem anderen Gesetz. Wenn ich (harsch) widerspreche oder gar sage, dass seine Meinung falsch ist, toleriere ich sie ja automatisch nicht.



Bezeichnend und traurig, dass du ein Gesetz für nötig erachtest und brauchst um Meinungen anderer Toleranz entgegen bringen zu können.
Da stellt sich doch die Frage warum an einer Debatte teilhaben wenn die eigene Meinung unabdingbar als feste Wahrheit definiert wurde und Ansichten Dritter weder toleriert noch in letzter Konsequenz akzeptiert werden sollen...
Die Frage ist übrigens rhetorisch, du musst nicht antworten  Wirst du aber trotzdem. Was viel über dich, aber weniger über mich aussagt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber du tolerierst sein Recht, diese Meinung haben zu dürfen.



Klar darf er diese Meinung haben. Aber ob er sie *mir gegenüber* äußern darf, entscheide noch immer ich (meine Meinungsfreiheit und mein Recht auf eigene Entscheidung) und da bin ich auch nicht zur Toleranz verpflichtet. 



Strauchritter schrieb:


> Bezeichnend und traurig, dass du ein Gesetz für nötig erachtest und brauchst um Meinungen anderer Toleranz entgegen bringen zu können.
> Da stellt sich doch die Frage warum an einer Debatte teilhaben wenn die eigene Meinung unabdingbar als feste Wahrheit definiert wurde und Ansichten Dritter weder toleriert noch in letzter Konsequenz akzeptiert werden sollen...
> Die Frage ist übrigens rhetorisch, du musst nicht antworten  Wirst du aber trotzdem. Was viel über dich, aber weniger über mich aussagt.


Siehe Antwort auf Worrels Zitat.


----------



## Tut_Ench (26. Oktober 2020)

Darf mir diese ganze Thematik heutzutage eigentlich auch einfach völlig sch***egal sein?
Wenn ich nach der Arbeit zu Frau udn Kind nach Hause komme und mir dann noch ein Stündchen Zocken ergaunere, dann habe ich überhaupt keine Lust mich noch mit irgendwelchen hoch-soziologischen Thematiken zu beschäftigen, dann möchte ich einfach nur abschalten, weil am nächsten Tag um Halb 6 wieder der Wecker klingelt.
Da fehlt mit echt die Muße für.

Darum waren die genannten Bioware-Spiele auch so großartig, jeder konnte spielen was er wollte und einem wurde die ganze LGBT Thematik nicht an jeder Weggabelung mit einem großen Schild ins Gesicht gedrückt. 
Du willst einen weißen Kerl spielen, der auf weiße Frauen steht? Viel Spass
Du willst eine Frau spielen, die auf Aliens steht? Jedem das seine.

Mir ist das völlig gleich, was der Hauptcharakter für ein Geschlecht oder eine Gesinnung hat, solange es im Einklang mit der Story ist. Ich würde einen lila-türkis gestreiften Rombus spielen, wenn irgendeiner ne spannende Geschichte und ein gutes Spiel dazu entwickelt.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Klar darf er diese Meinung haben. Aber ob er sie *mir gegenüber* äußern darf, entscheide noch immer ich ...



Ähm, nein, das darf er hierzulande auf jeden Fall. Meinungsfreiheit und so.

Du darfst natürlich (ebenso wegen Meinungsfreiheit) dagegen agieren (ggfalls Hausrecht, Gegenargumente etc)


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> ahh, die "braunen Trolle" wieder, sobald etwas nicht zu deinem Weltbild passt.
> So eine Aussage ist einfach nur lächerlich, wenn du alle gleich als "braune Trolle" ansehen möchtest, die das anders sehen als du oder die einfach keine Lust haben, dass man das in manchen Spielen ins Gesicht gedrückt bekommt.
> Was kommt als nächstes "ihr fühlt euch alle in eurer Männlichkeit bedroht" oder "ihr seid alle zu veraltet mit euren Ansichten"?
> Bitte such dir nach belieben irgendeines deiner üblichen "Argumente" raus, die du sonst auch schon so gerne ziehst und immer her damit.
> ...



In jeden andern Forum, jede andere Plattform wäre Sie schon längst auf Lebenszeit rausgeflogen, teils sogar mit einer Anzeige. Nur hier hat sie wohl Narrenfreiheit und darf jeden der nicht ihrer Meinung ist als Nazi/Braunen angreifen titulieren beleidigen und rein gar nichts passiert.
Ja, das ist schon komisch. Da sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen warum hier kein Mod und vor allem auch keine Offiziellen auf diese speziellen bösen Beleidigungen darauf reagieren.
Das ist ja nun beileibe nicht der erste Thread wo Sie andere Meinungen mit ihren Kranken Braunen Nazi Wirrwarr daherkommt. Warum ist das so? Warum wird das hier Geduldet? Warum wird da weggesehen?
Von den Offiziellen hätte ich da gerne mal eine Antwort, denn es geht ja nun seit Jahren schon so mit der in dieser Schiene so.
Egal wo und wie und in welchem Thread, wer nicht ihrer Meinung ist, der ist ein Nazi/Brauner.
Fehler machen wir alle, muss ich nicht selbst betonen, habe ich hier auch gemacht und habe auch meine gerechte Strafe bekommen. Aber wenn man sieht das hier jemand Narrenfreiheit hat bei solch wirklich immer wiederkehrenden immer den gleichen Bösen Beleidigungen und nichts passiert, dann stimmt doch hier etwas ganz und gar nicht.
Da werden Stamm User von einem Offiziellen per Verwarnung gebracht nichts mehr sagen zu dürfen, und das war noch nicht mal wirklich riesig Persönlich, oder sie verlieren ihren Account hier, aber sowas lässt man seit Jahren durchgehen. Wo ist da bitte die Verhältnismäßigkeit?
Erklärt uns das bitte einmal!

In diesem Fall, nur weil jemand das ganze LGBTIXYZ und welche Abkürzungen es da sonst noch gibt nicht Gefällt, aufgrund eben seiner Persönlichen Meinung/Einstellung ist man also ein Nazi/Brauner. Also geht es noch. Und keiner von den Offiziellen sagt etwas dazu.
Da werden User auf einer Gamer Plattform runtergemacht weil derjenige wohl Extremer Xbox/PS Fanboy ist. Na und, ist eben ein Gamer Portal. Muss nicht schön sein, aber das muss doch wohl noch erlaubt sein da etwas schärfer zu argumentieren. 
Aber es gibt da gleich Kontra von Mod&Co. von wegen wegen Foren Etikette. Aber als Brauner Nazi darf man sich beleidigen lassen hier, das ist Okey, da passiert rein gar nichts, und das seit Jahren von immer und immer wieder der gleichen Person.
An Unglaubwürdigkeit seitens der Betreiber hier ist das leider kaum noch zu überbieten!

Zum Artikel selbst:
Ein richtig dicker Faustschlag ins Gesicht gegen alle Studios die einfach nur gute Spiele machen wollen ohne auf den Zug aufspringen zu müssen was Minderheiten momentan denken uns allen diktieren zu müssen was gut und richtig ist für Spiele und auch vor allem deren Verkaufszahlen.
Demnächst steht in der Bewertung bei PCG bestimmt auf Contra, abzug xxx Punkte weil nicht Gendergerecht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> In jeden andern Forum, jede andere Plattform wäre *Sie* schon längst auf Lebenszeit rausgeflogen, teils sogar mit einer Anzeige. Nur hier hat *sie* wohl Narrenfreiheit und darf jeden der nicht ihrer Meinung ist als Nazi/Braunen angreifen titulieren beleidigen und rein gar nichts passiert.



Wieso eigentlich dauernd "sie"? Wenn es um Enisra geht, sie ist ein "Er". Sollte jemand der seit 2001 hier ist eigentlich wissen.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> In jeden andern Forum, jede andere Plattform wäre Sie schon längst auf Lebenszeit rausgeflogen, teils sogar mit einer Anzeige.



Anzeige, weil?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wird hier seit Jahren immer wieder der "Gutmensch" und "SJW" ausgepackt. Das empfinde ich nicht weniger verunglimpfend als der genauso pauschalisierende Knüppel in die anderen Richtung. Der Gedanke dahinter ist derselbe. Letztgenannte scheinen mir da aber deutlich dünnhäutiger zu reagieren.

"Nazi" tauchte im gesamten Thread übrigens genau zweimal auf. Und eines davon war in Bezug auf Spieleinhalte.
Alleine in deinem Beitrag steht er dagegen ganze fünfmal.

Du hast aber insoweit Recht, dass beides wirklich nicht sein muss. Auch richtig ist, dass wir versuchen Threads (und Nutzer) einzufangen bevor Dinge völlig entgleisen.
Mahnende Worte, gelöschte Beiträge, direkte Kommunikation mit den Foristen, Verwarnungen, temporäre Sperren und irgendwann endgültige Sperren. Wer hier komplett rausfliegt hatte vorher jedenfalls eine Menge Chancen und wirklich alle Register gezogen.

Es steht im übrigen jedem frei eine Strafanzeige zu stellen. In vielen Bundesländern geht das auch Online. Bittegerne: https://online-strafanzeige.de/
Man möge beachten, Anzeigen können meist nicht zurückgezogen werden.

Sowohl bei übler Nachrede, Beleidigung wie auch Schmähung hat das BVerfG aber strenge Maßstäbe mit viel Grauzone darum gesetzt. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich aus dem Fenster lehne wenn ich mal behaupte dass die Grauzonen bei PC Games schneller an ihre Grenzen stoßen und entsprechend moderiert werden.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> In diesem Fall, nur weil jemand das ganze LGBTIXYZ und welche Abkürzungen es da sonst noch gibt nicht Gefällt, aufgrund eben seiner Persönlichen Meinung/Einstellung ist man also ein Nazi/Brauner.


Komisch. Obwohl ich da ebenso Kritik dran geübt habe, hat mich noch keiner in die braune Ecke gestellt. Warum wohl?


----------



## AlBundyFan (27. Oktober 2020)

welche buchstaben kommen denn als nächstes dazu - ich finde, daß "LGBTI*Q" noch viel zu kurz ist. ich hätte noch gern ein #-zeichen dazu und die buschtaben M,J und andere würden auch noch dazupassen. also ich bin für "LGBTI*Q#MJXKZ-TU".


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Oktober 2020)

Dass es bei solchen News aber auch jedesmal(!) ausarten muss ist schon traurig, lässt aber auch sehr tief blicken. Ansonsten hat Loosa da schon alles gesagt.

Bitte etwas zügeln Leute, gilt für alle, danke.


----------



## Phrix (27. Oktober 2020)

LGBTQ sind weltweit <5% der Bevölkerung.
Ich nehme nicht an, dass es bei Spieleentwicklern großartig anders ist. Warum sollten die also einen LGBTQ Protagonisten wählen? Würde ich als weißer heterosexueller Mann einen Roman entwerfen würde ich auch nicht als erstes an ein kleines schwarzes transsexuelles Mädchen als Hauptfigur denken....
Gemessen an ihrem Bevölkerungsanteil ist die LGBTQ Community medial sowieso schon überrepräsentiert...da besteht definitv kein Nachholbedarf wie im Artikel suggeriert.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2020)

In Deutschland sind 50,7 Prozent der Bevölkerung weiblich. Trotzdem hat das keinerlei Einfluss auf Protagonisten in Computerspielen.
Bevölkerungsanteil scheint mir da nicht unbedingt das beste Argument zu sein.


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind 50,7 Prozent der Bevölkerung weiblich. Trotzdem hat das keinerlei Einfluss auf Protagonisten in Computerspielen.


Soo schlimm ists nun aber auch wieder nicht, was Helden in Games angeht, oder?
In Rollenspielen kann man ja meist auswählen.
Rennspiele... hmm, da ist man(n)/frau oft selbst der Protagonist.
Bei Actiongames gibts doch auch viele weibliche Hauptfiguren. Mir sind auf anhieb mehr weibliche Heldinnen im Kopf, als männliche.
Beim Sport (Fifa, NHL, NFL...) ists nun mal so, dass da halt auch im RL die Männerligen noch grössere Aufmerksamkeit haben, dementsprechend auch die Games darauf fokussiert sind.

Dann ist halt auch die Frage, WER spielt welche Games.
Meine Frau würde nie nen Egoshooter anfassen. Aber Rollenspiele oder H&S wie Diablo findet sie cool und nimmt da auch jeweils weibliche Helden.
Fussball interessiert sie gar nicht und von F1 wollen wir gar nicht anfangen


----------



## Kakiss (27. Oktober 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> LGBTQ sind weltweit <5% der Bevölkerung.
> Ich nehme nicht an, dass es bei Spieleentwicklern großartig anders ist. Warum sollten die also einen LGBTQ Protagonisten wählen? Würde ich als weißer heterosexueller Mann einen Roman entwerfen würde ich auch nicht als erstes an ein kleines schwarzes transsexuelles Mädchen als Hauptfigur denken....
> Gemessen an ihrem Bevölkerungsanteil ist die LGBTQ Community medial sowieso schon überrepräsentiert...da besteht definitv kein Nachholbedarf wie im Artikel suggeriert.



Sehe ich ebenso, wenn Charaktere gut geschrieben sind und es schlicht Teil der Handlung und Charakterentwicklung ist, kann das gerne sein.
Speziell bei Rollenspielen in denen man seinen eigenen Charakter frei entwickeln kann passt dies auch oft gut, ich wäre jetzt aber wirklich strickt dagegen weiter zwanghaft Charaktere aufgrund eigener Politik in Medien aufzuzwängen.
Man merkt es einfach wenn ein oder mehrere Charaktere nur hineingesetzt wurden weil die Produzenten einem Trend hinterherhächeln wollen.
Dies dient dann nur dem Zweck auch LGBTQ als Kunden zu gewinnen, fühlt sich meist aber ziemlich billig umgesetzt und erzwungen an, 
was schlussendlich der Sache selbs eher schadet.
Es verschlechtert aufgrund der zwanghaften billigen Implementierung der Medium/Produkt selbst und bringt einen gewissen gräul gegenüber die entsprechenden Charaktere, 
nicht weil sie LGBTQ angehören, sonder aufgrund der genannten billigen und zwanghaften Implementierung.

Von daher, gerne wenn es passt, aber ansonsten nervt es nur.

Ich finde es mittlerweile sogar recht besorgniserregend dass jede Ansicht eher extreme Züge annimmt.
Wenn Leute Hersteller angehen und mit Mord drohen dafür dass sie weiße heterosexuelle Charaktere schreiben, sind sie genauso Extremisten wie diejenigen die umgekehrt jemanden für seine Ansicht und Orientungen den Tod wünschen.
Ich wünsch mir hier in jedem "Lager" mehr Toleranz.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Soo schlimm ists nun aber auch wieder nicht, was Helden in Games angeht, oder?
> In Rollenspielen kann man ja meist auswählen.



Stimmt natürlich. Wo man sich Figuren selbst erstellen kann hat man die freiere Wahl.
Aber du weißt worauf ich hinaus wollte. Traditionell ist "der Held" männlich und die Dame zu retten. Bei Rollenmodellen hinkt die Spielebranche schon enorm hinterher, oder ist gar päpstlicher als der Papst. 

Mario -> Daisy
Link -> Zelda

Und so weiter. Eine Lara Croft bleibt da nach wie vor die Ausnahme. Und selbst die musste erstmal mit entsprechenden Kurven überzeugen.
Dass Games über Jahrzehnte eher eine Männerdomäne war/ist spielt natürlich genauso eine Rolle. Henne/Ei?

Ich will nicht behaupten, dass es deswegen weniger weibliche Gamer gibt. Aber es lockt und spricht sie auch nicht unbedingt an.


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2020)

Eine Lara musste vor X Jahren mit dem Vorbau so zur Schau stellen. Ist inzwischen ja nicht mehr so. In Horizon Zero kam eine neue, starke Protagonistin. Und auch in Uncharted waren die Frauen stark. Bei früheren Marios (nr. 3?) war Peach auch mal spielbar und in MarioKart eh. Samus in Metroid?
Aber im allgemeinen sind Frauen in spielen schon lange nicht mehr die Jungfrau in Nöten. Mal abgesehen von den Running Gags wie J&R-Mario.


----------



## Kellykiller (27. Oktober 2020)

Philipps Universität Marburg: Skepsis ist angebracht.
Soziologie: Augenbraue nach oben gezogen, Luftanhalten.
Master (Setzt voraus, dass der Wissenschaft etwas neues, im besten Fall nützliches vorgelegt wird Zwerchfell ist alarmiert.
Lesen des Artikels: Schnappatmung, Kopfschütteln.

Ja ich habe grundsätzlich Verständnis für diese Denke, aber anstatt die "Studie" so rum aufzuziehen, sollte man lieber mal klären, wie wichtig es für diese Minderheiten, von denen wahrscheinlich wieder nur ein Teil überhaupt an Spielen dieser Art interessiert ist, wirklich ist, dass ihre persönliche Lebensweise dargestellt wird. Und wer spielt überhaupt sich selbst? Ist man direkt verpflichtet sich mit dem, was da passiert identifizieren zu müssen? Ich glaube nicht. Und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass Fantasiegeschichten, seien es Spiele, Bücher oder Filme nicht verpflichtet sind irgendeiner Norm zu folgen oder gar einen Erziehungsauftrag haben. Bei zu viel Gewalt wirds halt ab 18 oder anderweitig erschwert zugänglich und der Rest wird der Mündigkeit der Nutzer überlassen. Aber spätestens seit dem ersten Amokläufer, der Videospiele gespielt hat, wissen wir ja, dass das nicht richtig ist...Bla.
Wieso braucht jeder heutzutage von allen Seiten Bestätigung? Könnt ihr uns nicht wenigstens die Spiele lassen?
Und dann ist da ja noch die Frage, ob Entwickler womöglich mehr Einbußen durch Trotz-Nichtkäufe genervter Spieler hätten, als Zusatzgewinn durch angepasste Spielerlebenisse. Natürlich wird dann ja auch gleich die ganze Firmenphilosophie in Frage gestellt usw und sofort...


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich. Wo man sich Figuren selbst erstellen kann hat man die freiere Wahl.
> Aber du weißt worauf ich hinaus wollte. Traditionell ist "der Held" männlich und die Dame zu retten. ...
> 
> Eine Lara Croft bleibt da nach wie vor die Ausnahme.


Wie ich schon weiter oben schrob: Meine letzten 4 Spiele hatten alle weibliche Helden.

Relicta
Beyond: two Souls
Control
A Plague Tale: Innocence

Und da kann man neben Lara Croft, Teil 351 auch problemlos noch weitere weibliche Hauptcharaktere daneben stellen wie zB 
No one lives forever
Mirror's Edge
Beyond good & evil
Blades of time
Life is strange
Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
QUBE 2
Remember me
Portal

und das sind ja nur die,  die mir jetzt spontan einfallen.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2020)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Philipps Universität Marburg: Skepsis ist angebracht.


Aha.
Warum?


----------



## Kakiss (27. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Eine Lara musste vor X Jahren mit dem Vorbau so zur Schau stellen. Ist inzwischen ja nicht mehr so. In Horizon Zero kam eine neue, starke Protagonistin. Und auch in Uncharted waren die Frauen stark. Bei früheren Marios (nr. 3?) war Peach auch mal spielbar und in MarioKart eh. Samus in Metroid?
> Aber im allgemeinen sind Frauen in spielen schon lange nicht mehr die Jungfrau in Nöten. Mal abgesehen von den Running Gags wie J&R-Mario.



Also als Tomb Raider rauskam damals war ich zu jung um wirklich vom Vorbau angezogen zu werden,
hier war wirklich im Vordergrund das Abenteuer und das Lara wirklich cool aussieht wenn sie mit den zwei Knarren agil herumspringt und Gegner erledigt.
Auf Steam hats dazu einen netten Thread, da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der dies so sah und sieht.
Wäre das Spiel drumherum schlechty, wäre sie wohl schnell in Vergessenheit geraten.

Mit den modernen Tomb Raider Titeln kann ich beispielhaft sehr wenig anfangen, 
quick Time Events und zu viel für mich mal lapidar als Geheule abgestempeltes Storytelling.

Aber ansonsten stimmt es natürlich, Frauen in Spielen sind schon sehr lang nicht mehr die Jungfrauen in Nöten.
Eigentlich seit spätestens Mitte der Neunziger.
Gerade in RPGs sind Frauen oft auch stark und haben eine Charakterentwicklung die sich nicht aufgezwungen fühlt.
Die schönste Entwicklung hat meiner Meinung nach Sarah Kerrigan in Starcraft und Brood War.
Von einer Spezialagentin zur intrigantesten und gefährlichsten Kraft der Galaxie,
man lernt sie schön hassen.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie ich schon weiter oben schrob: Meine letzten 4 Spiele hatten alle weibliche Helden.
> 
> Relicta
> Beyond: two Souls
> ...



Und was soll das jetzt aussagen?
Wir haben völlige Gleichberechtigung, weil es gibt weibliche Regierungschefs?

Nur weil es weibliche Protagonisten _gibt_, bedeutet das nicht, dass sie über Jahrzehnte nicht in der absoluten Minderheit waren, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, und zum größten Teil immer noch sind. Stereotype sind in Spielen nach wie vor besonders deutlich ausgeprägt.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und was soll das jetzt aussagen?



Das soll aussagen: da mir auf Anhieb gleich ein Dutzend "Ausnahmen" einfallen, scheint dein 
_"Eine Lara Croft bleibt da nach wie vor die Ausnahme."_
nicht derart die Ausnahme zu sein, wie du es betonst.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2020)

Müssen wir hier immer wieder jede einzelne Erbse zählen?
Dann eben statt "Ausnahme" in "proportional unterrepräsentierter Minderheit".

Habe ich wirklich so schlecht ausgedrückt worauf ich hinaus wollte, oder willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass die Prämisse verkehrt ist?

/edit: Wobei das immer weiter weg vom Thema führt. Ok, ich hab angefangen. Aber es war an sich nur ein kleiner Seitenhieb von wegen medialer Überrepräsentation an LGBTQ.


----------



## Nevrion (27. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich. Wo man sich Figuren selbst erstellen kann hat man die freiere Wahl.
> Aber du weißt worauf ich hinaus wollte. Traditionell ist "der Held" männlich und die Dame zu retten. Bei Rollenmodellen hinkt die Spielebranche schon enorm hinterher, oder ist gar päpstlicher als der Papst.
> 
> Mario -> Daisy
> ...



Ich möchte an dieser Stelle meine Zweifel aussprechen dass das Geschlecht eines Hauptcharakters maßgebend dafür ist, ob ein Spiel gespielt wird oder gar erfolgreich bei beiden Geschlechtern ist. Dazu muss man auf jeden Fall den Kontext hinzuziehen. 

Für die meisten Spiele gibt es konkrete Zielgruppen und nur weil Entwickler in der Vergangenheit vorwiegend männliche Zielgruppen angesprochen haben, hatte das erst mal nichts mit der Wahl des Geschlechts des Hauptcharakters zu tun. Das die Leute z.B. lieber ein Spiel mit Batman als mit Batgirl spielen wollen würden, mag erst mal daran liegen, dass Batman einfach bekannter ist. Umgekehrt gilt aber auch das Wonder-Woman bekannter ist als ... irgend ein gleichwertiges Marvel-Gegenstück zu ihr.
Für jedes veremeintliche Beispiel gibt es ein Gegenbeispiel und der Ära aus den 1980igern und 90igern ist zu Gute zu halten, dass es damals vorwiegend männliche "Nerds" waren, die die Computerspiele entwickelten und sich dafür begeistern konnten. Entsprechend wurden natürlich auf öfter männliche Fantasien umgesetzt als jene, die Frauen ansprachen.
Nur weil die Männer zuerst was gemacht haben, was Frauen später für sich entdeckt haben, muss man da keine kausalen Verkettungen konstruieren, die so nicht da sind.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Müssen wir hier immer wieder jede einzelne Erbse zählen?
> Dann eben statt "Ausnahme" in "proportional unterrepräsentierter Minderheit".
> 
> Habe ich wirklich so schlecht ausgedrückt worauf ich hinaus wollte, oder willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass die Prämisse verkehrt ist?
> ...



Ich will ernsthaft behaupten, daß man inzwischen viele weibliche Hauptcharaktere hat.
Und die auch längst den Rahmen des knapp bekleideten Beglotzobjektes gesprengt haben.

Und daß mitunter fast ZU viele in einer Story vorkommen.

Beispiel World of Warcraft BfA:
in der neuen Allianz Hauptstadt trifft Jaina auf ihre Mutter, die die Stadt leitet; ihre Widersacherin ist ebenfalls eine Frau; Aszhara ist Raid Endboss; Jaina ist Raid Endboss; Sylvanas ist Main Bösewichtin; Die Haupt Storystränge in Drustvar und einem der Horde Gebiete drehen sich um weibliche Anführerinnen ...

Sicher: In Warlords of Draenor war's dafür andersrum: Bis auf Yrel und Garona lauter männliche Protagonisten. Aber Extreme fallen halt auf.


----------



## GoldennBoy (28. Oktober 2020)

Unterrepräsentiert? Die Autorin hat sich wohl noch nie mit dem Eroge Genre befasst. XD


----------



## Malifurion (28. Oktober 2020)

Wie ich die Zeiten vermisse, wo man noch über Videospiele geredet hat...


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2020)

Man muß nicht mit Zwang das LBGTI-Thema in jedes Spiel zwängen wollen und müssen. Das ist Bullshit. Wenn es paßt gerne. Wenn ich die Wahl habe M, W oder D zu spielen auch. ME hat ja hier schon relativ früh mehr als übliche Optionen angeboten: M/W hetero/homosexuell/bisexuell. Nur D gabs nicht. Aber für ein Spiel aus der Ära schon sehr gut. Und die sexuelle Präferenz spielt auch nicht in jedem Spiel eine Rolle und muß dem Gamer auch nicht bei jedem Titel zwangsweise auf die Nase gedrückt werden, wenn es mit dem Gameplay/Story an sich nichts zu tun hat (nach dem Motto in einem Dialog "übrigens ich stehe auf Kerle" und dann ist das Thema abgehakt und es hat im Spiel keinerlei Einfluß). Dann halte ich es für erzwungen reingebracht.

Wenn es aufgrund Story und Gameplan nicht der Fall ist (Mafia 1-3) ist das doch aber auch kein Beinbruch. Man muß es ja nicht überall erzwingen wollen. Bei einem Leisure Suit Larry kann man es auch nicht mit Gewalt reinzwängen. Oder bei Spielen mit fixen Charakteren und Storyentwicklungen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (28. Oktober 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Finde ich schön, dass du es ausgerechnet so bezeichnest, nachdem du selbst so am rumweinen warst
> Also dann, schönen Tag noch und nicht vergessen alles und jeden fest in eine Schublade zu drücken, dessen Ansichten dir nicht passen.
> Nur so kannst du dich vor all den bösen bösen Menschen schützen.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dein Like von Lox wirst du auch gleich bekommen, dann ist der Tag doch gerettet.
> ...



Wieso ignorierst du den nicht einfach. Mache ich schon seit 1 Jahr und lebe sehr gut damit.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Müssen wir hier immer wieder jede einzelne Erbse zählen?
> Dann eben statt "Ausnahme" in "proportional unterrepräsentierter Minderheit".
> 
> Habe ich wirklich so schlecht ausgedrückt worauf ich hinaus wollte, oder willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass die Prämisse verkehrt ist?



Ich habe eher das Gefühl, es ist inzwischen eher anders herum. In den meisten bekannteren Spielen mit fest definierter Hauptfigur scheint diese eine Frau zu sein. So viele neue männliche Spielehelden fallen mir auf Anhieb jedenfalls nicht ein. 
Ich habe mir gerade die Releaseliste von Spielen für dieses Jahr angesehen. Abgesehen von altbekannten Helden wie Serious Sam gibt es ein paar Titel, meist ebenfalls Shooter, mit generischen Helden ohne Persönlichkeit oder Story oft in Ganzkörperrüstung, wo man nicht mal ein Gesicht hat. Alle anderen Spiele lassen entweder die Wahl oder haben weibliche Helden, insbesondere eben in Bereichen wie RPG oder Action-Adventure. 

Wobei ich nichts dagegen habe, ich spiele fast immer weibliche Figuren, wenn ich die Wahl habe.


----------



## LesterPG (28. Oktober 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, es ist inzwischen eher anders herum. In den meisten bekannteren Spielen mit fest definierter Hauptfigur scheint diese eine Frau zu sein. So viele neue männliche Spielehelden fallen mir auf Anhieb jedenfalls nicht ein.


Aber man muß doch die lang gelebte Ungerechtigkeit ganz gerecht ausgleichen und da hat man ja noch bequem Jahrzehnte Zeit ... 

So wird zumindest sinngemäß argumentiert anstelle das man "nur" aus Fehlern lernt macht man den gleich nochmal in Gegenrichtung.


----------



## Kashban (28. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte nochmal so dass man versteht was du eigentlich sagrn willst.



Das ist meine Antwort auf den Hinweis, dass ich mehrere aufeinanderfolgende Antworten in einen Post editieren soll.



Loosa schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind 50,7 Prozent der Bevölkerung weiblich. Trotzdem hat das keinerlei Einfluss auf Protagonisten in Computerspielen.
> Bevölkerungsanteil scheint mir da nicht unbedingt das beste Argument zu sein.



Und trotzdem haben wir uns - Männlein wie Weiblein - immer hervorragend von diesen Spielen unterhalten lassen, auch ohne aufgezwungene Diversitäts-Agenda.



Enisra schrieb:


> *LGBTI*Q existieren* - Braune Trolle: "iCh wErDe DaMiT zUgEsPamT!!1111"
> Immer wieder Süß wenn so getan wird als wäre der eine Nebensatz bei einer Nebenfigur so der Komplette Spielinhalt und Fokus der Story



Danke, das bestätigt mich in meiner Meinung zu links-Progressiven: Sobald man nicht deren Meinung ist, wird man als rechtsradikal und rassistisch beschimpft.


----------



## Strauchritter (28. Oktober 2020)

@Kashban
Tipp vom Profi: Enisra auf Igno setzen und vergnügt weiterleben. Macht vieles einfacher


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber man muß doch die lang gelebte Ungerechtigkeit ganz gerecht ausgleichen und da hat man ja noch bequem Jahrzehnte Zeit ...
> 
> So wird zumindest sinngemäß argumentiert anstelle das man "nur" aus Fehlern lernt macht man den gleich nochmal in Gegenrichtung.



Wobei es zumindest bei den Spieldesignern anteilig in den 70ern und 80ern mehr Frauen und Transgender gab als heute, wobei das natürlich schwer zu sagen ist, da es damals Einzelentwickler oder Teams bis zu maximal zehn Leuten waren. Man darf nicht vergessen, das ein Klassiker wie M.U.L.E. von Daniel (später Danielle) Bunten gemacht wurde, die damals eine richtige Berühmtheit in der Szene war. Auch Sierra hat nicht nur weibliche Entwickler in leitenden Positionen sondern damals auch viele weibliche Helden geschaffen. 
Es gab sogar eine große japanische(!) Firma die zunächst von einem Ehepaar geleitet wurde und dann von der Ehefrau, die eine eigene Abteilung mit weiblichen Entwicklern ins Leben rief um speziell Spiele für (japanische) Spielerinnen zu schaffen. 
Auch westliche Firmen wie Her Interactive waren mit der Nancy Drew Serie schon in den 90ern höchst erfolgreich. 

Der große Unterschied damals war halt wohl eher, dass man diesen "Genderkampf" nicht hatte und die Spiele für Frauen als auch die Spiele für Männer einfach von beiderlei Geschlecht gezockt wurden (abgesehen von Barbie Lizenzspielen) , ohne dass jemand einen Aufriss drum machte. Man muss natürlich auch klar sagen, dass in den 80ern und frühen bis mittleren 90ern gerade auf dem PC die Point & Click Adventures dominierten und eben auch bei Frauen sehr populär waren. Trotz auch natürlich vieler männlichem Helden, man denke an Gabriel Knight, ein männlicher Held, der wahrscheinlich erheblich mehr weibliche als männliche Fans hatte...


----------



## Loosa (28. Oktober 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei es zumindest bei den Spieldesignern anteilig in den 70ern und 80ern mehr Frauen und Transgender gab als heute, wobei das natürlich schwer zu sagen ist, da es damals Einzelentwickler oder Teams bis zu maximal zehn Leuten waren.



Ursprünglich bildeten Frauen unter Programmierern die riesige Mehrheit; weil die Arbeit als minderwertig angesehen war. Männer bauten Hardware und Frauen waren die Tippsen.
Erst als Software cool wurde schnappten sich die Männer die Jobs und verdrängten weibliche Programmierer. Soviel zum Genderkampf. 

Dass Spiele damals von beiden Geschlechtern in friedlicher Einigkeit gezockt wurden halte ich aber für Quatsch. Das Zielpublikum war zum überwältigenden Teil männlich und die Schaffer waren es genauso. Nicht ohne Grund ist die Spielebranche immer noch so im Umbruch und in so manchen Teilen nach wie vor ein sexistischer Männerverein.
Natürlich gab es dabei immer Ausnahmen. Wie du schon schriebst wurden einige große Klassiker von Paaren geschrieben. Andererseits ist hier zum Beispiel eine Liste von Programmierern für Atari 2600. Von 258 Personen sind gerade mal ein Dutzend weiblich.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber man muß doch die lang gelebte Ungerechtigkeit ganz gerecht ausgleichen und da hat man ja noch bequem Jahrzehnte Zeit ...
> 
> So wird zumindest sinngemäß argumentiert anstelle das man "nur" aus Fehlern lernt macht man den gleich nochmal in Gegenrichtung.



Tomb Raider *hust*


----------



## Tek1978 (28. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Natürlich gab es dabei immer Ausnahmen. Wie du schon schriebst wurden einige große Klassiker von Paaren geschrieben. Andererseits ist hier zum Beispiel eine Liste von Programmierern für Atari 2600. Von 258 Personen sind gerade mal ein Dutzend weiblich.



Finde es im interessant das man Listen rauszieht und dann sagt, da ist der Frauenanteil gering oder was sind die doch alle ungerecht.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch tatsächlich daran das es Berufe gibt wo es schon weniger weibliche Bewerber gibt oder das Interesse noch nicht so da ist.

Im Allgemeinen wenn es um das Thema geht sollte man doch mal so anfangen, mit den Klassikern:
Mauerer, Elektriker, Heizungsbau, Maschinenbau (Handwerk / Praktisch) 

Ich meine man redet immer von Gleichberechtigung in den Berufen und dann kommen aber immer so tolle Berufe wie Manager im blablabla oder Aufsichtsrat für dies und das
Fangt doch mal bei den hmmm ich sag immer Berufen an, die was bewegen und mit denen das Geld gemacht wird und nicht mit quatschen, so baut sich nun mal keine Maschine.

Toll was man heute auch so alles Studieren kann um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben, wenn da dann schaust, ja da sieht es doch super aus was Frau und Mann Anteil angeht.
Aktuell kann ich sagen das z.B. in der Wirtschaftsschule bei uns in der nähre der Frauenanteil in den Klassen viel höher ist als der Männeranteil. Hat mit die Tochter von einer Freundin gesagt. Was ist das dann für ne Aussage, sind die Berufe dann scheisse auf die man dort hinarbeitet oder was?

Ich selber finde es ungerecht und unterstütze es nicht wenn ich merk das eine Frau in einem Beruf besser ist, das ich dann einen Mann vorziehe nur weil es ein Mann ist.
Ich habe auch Auszubilden eben Bereich Maschinebau immer gleich behandelt 
Und ich gehöre nicht zu den Menschen mit der Müll Regel "Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre"
Wenn jemand seine Aufgabe erledigt hat, dann soll er auch mal Kaffee trinken, Rauchen gehen oder einfach den Kopf frei machen usw. 

Der Frauenanteil war da aber eher von 10 Azubis, 1 oder 2 Frauen. 
Wo ist den da der Frauenanteil oder ist der Beruf dann nicht gut genug für den Frauenanteil?

Ich seh halt immer bei solchen Diskussionen ein Rosinenpicken aber eben nicht das man die mittlerweile "Unterklasse" Jobs vom absteigenden Mittelstand mal mit der Frauenquote füllt, weil da halt auch nicht jeder Lust drauf hat. und wenn dann sind es halt gefühlt die Arzthelferinnen, Buchhalterinnen, Personalbüro, Kindergärtnerinnen Jobs die eben Frauen machen. 

Vielleicht haben da einfach auch die wenigsten Männer Lust drauf oder woran liegt es?

Und was willst machen wenn nun mal in dem Moment keine Frau da ist die die Qualifikationen mitbringt usw. ? Einfach dann eine nehmen die das erst nen Jahr macht und den Typ der das schon 20 Jahre macht erzählen, ja mei ist halt wegen der Frauen Quote. 
Die Sache hat doch erst sagen wir so ab 2000 rum richtig intensiv begonnen das Frauen sich auch für andere Berufe interessieren als eben die "typischen", das brauch auch nochmal gut und gerne 30 Jahre bis sich das ausgleicht. Immer mit der Frauen Quote rumpochen und wie schlecht das doch alles ist scheint aber der bequemere Weg zu sein um schnell ans Ziel zu kommen.

Qualifikationen sollte man haben und das können was man ausüben möchte.

Unter den Politikern drückt man die Frauenquote durch, da werden halt die Ämter so verteilt das passt. Aber was solls, ich find also soooo überragend besser ist die Nummer ja jetzt auch nicht nur weil es ne Frau macht. Also spielt es keine Rolle. Vermutlich einfach deswegen weil eben tjo... weil, egal ob Mann oder Frau, die halt alles andere gemacht haben als irgendwie Erfahrung in dem Bereich gesammelt zu haben in dem die dann eigesetzt werden. Landwirtschaftsminister/in, Drogenbeauftrage, Verteidigungsminister/in usw. usw. naja aber Hauptsache studiert... Studieren okey, aber bitte dann noch mal 20 Jahre mal raus in die Welt unter Menschen und mal paar Berufe durchmachen von ganz unten.

Da bringt halt eben auch ne Frauenquote nix, außer das halt dann sagen kannst, ja wir sind so fortschrittlich. Da bringt auch keine Männerquote nix. 
Weil man kann nun mal nicht , bzw. soll jetzt, jemanden halt ohne Qualifikation an ne Position setzen nur damit ne Quote hast.

Kann mich noch dran erinnern das man mal indische Programmierer holen wollte, ja warum sind die deutschen zu doof dazu oder gabs zu wenig Frauen oder Männer?
Ist das dann schon wieder nen Klischee? Der Inder kann gut programmieren? 

Ja die Welt ist ungerechte und das wird auch immer so bleiben,  aber so wie sich selbst Frauen gegenseitig anzicken in Abteilung und Männer sich mobben, so machen das die Geschlechter auch gegenseitig. Sowas kann ich jetzt eben nur über die kleinen / großen Betrieben sagen die ich eben über Freunde kennen, das es so kleinkriege gibt, daher vermute ich mal das es in den meisten so ist, da brauch keiner so tun als ob da nur ein Seite benachteiligt oder schlecht ist.

Gefühlt hörst einfach nur noch, möchte den schönen Platz im Büro mit der Palme und dem dicken Gehaltscheck. Aber das man da auch mal was tun muss dafür z.B. auch mal verdammte Praxis aneignen und sich die Finger schmutzig machen, neee dann lieber nicht.

Ellenbogengesellschaft... mit der Option, loben auch wenn es scheisse ist, weil Kritik muss mit nem Schleifchen verpacken sein damit sich das Gegenüber wohlfühlt .... mehr ist das heute nicht.

Diese Antwort: "loben auch wenn es scheisse ist, weil Kritik muss mit nem Schleifchen verpacken sein damit sich das Gegenüber wohlfühlt"
Wurde mir mal von einem Manager gegeben als er mir nach einer Besprechung sagte: Du darfst das doch nicht so direkt sagen das des nicht funktioniert was die da in 3 Wochen Meetings ausgearbeitet haben.

Seitdem bin ich raus aus der ganzen Nummer, weil wenn die Erfahrung nix mehr zählt dann passt doch. Vielleicht gibt ja irgendwann dann auch mal den 60 Stunden Chirurgen Kurs den machen kannst obwohl Theologie studiert hast oder ähnliches.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2020)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Finde es im interessant das man Listen rauszieht und dann sagt, da ist der Frauenanteil gering oder was sind die doch alle ungerecht.
> Vielleicht liegt es aber auch tatsächlich daran das es Berufe gibt wo es schon weniger weibliche Bewerber gibt oder das Interesse noch nicht so da ist.



Du schreibst von Rosinenpicken. Ausgerechnet Programmieren ist hier aber ein fast schon ideales Beispiel dagegen.
Wie oben erwähnt war Programmieren in der Anfangszeit ein typischer Frauenjob. Er bot wenig Prestige und stand für minderwertiges Geschreibsel. Gleichauf mit Briefe tippen und Akten sortieren.

Plötzlich wurde der Job sexy und gut bezahlt... und Männer kaperten die Domäne. Wo Frauen früher so breit vertreten waren, warum ist das seitdem dermaßen männerdominiert?
Wo du über "Mauerer, Elektriker, Heizungsbau, Maschinenbau" erzählst haben Männer in der Programmierung eigentlich überhaupt nichts verloren. Vorsicht Klischee, aber: sollte konstant sorgfältiges Arbeiten bei sich ermüdend wiederholender Detailarbeit  Frauen nicht geradezu in die Hände spielen?

Warum und wo ist da also der Wurm drin?

Ein kleiner Teil der Antwort fängt vielleicht schon bei stereotypischen Vorurteilen im trauten Heim an ("Mädel, das ist nichts für dich. Lern doch was anständiges"). Und zieht sich ähnlich durch die gesamte Schulzeit. Ein echter Verlust für alle Bereiche von MINT.


/edit: Das Programm der Apollo 11 Mission und die Chefentwicklerin. Bis heute ist darin kein einziger Bug bekannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weazz1980 (29. Oktober 2020)

Frage: Muss man dem Großteil der Nutzer etwas aufzwingen, weil 0-1% der Endkunden LGBTQ-wasauchimmer sind? Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit Gay-Characteren in Spielen oder was auch immer, aber man muss irgendwo auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ursprünglich bildeten Frauen unter Programmierern die riesige Mehrheit; weil die Arbeit als minderwertig angesehen war. Männer bauten Hardware und Frauen waren die Tippsen.
> Erst als Software cool wurde schnappten sich die Männer die Jobs und verdrängten weibliche Programmierer. Soviel zum Genderkampf.


Zwischen Bürotippse und Informatiker liegt allerdings ein meilenweiter Unterschied...



> Dass Spiele damals von beiden Geschlechtern in friedlicher Einigkeit gezockt wurden halte ich aber für Quatsch. Das Zielpublikum war zum überwältigenden Teil männlich und die Schaffer waren es genauso. Nicht ohne Grund ist die Spielebranche immer noch so im Umbruch und in so manchen Teilen nach wie vor ein sexistischer Männerverein.
> Natürlich gab es dabei immer Ausnahmen. Wie du schon schriebst wurden einige große Klassiker von Paaren geschrieben. Andererseits ist hier zum Beispiel eine Liste von Programmierern für Atari 2600. Von 258 Personen sind gerade mal ein Dutzend weiblich.


Wie gesagt, diese Wahrnehmung liegt am Kulturunterschied zwischen Deutschland (Europa) und dem Rest der Welt und der Art wo und wie in den 70ern, 80ern und noch 90ern gezockt wurde. Europa war die Hochburg der Heimcomputer, PCs waren unbezahlbar und konnten grafisch auch vor der VGA-Zeit nichts. Arcades wiederum waren hier erst ab 18 und auch recht teuer. D.h. wir in Europa hatten "Spielecomputer", wo man ein wenig "Fachwissen brauchte", wo wenig technikbegeisterte Frauen auch keine Lust hatten sich einzuarbeiten. 

Das Gegenstück sind Nordamerika und Ostasien, da gingen die Kids nach der Schule in die Arcade und hingen dort - Männlein als auch Weiblein zusammen in den Malls und Arcades ab (meine Frau liebte damals z.B. 1942, und die war auf einer reinen Mädchenschule). Abends zu Hause wurde dann auf dem NES weitergedaddelt. Die Erwachsenen wiederum - andere Arbeitsmentalität in den USA und Asien, dort muss man halt viel Zeit in der Firma verbringen, auch wenn die nicht produktiv ist - nutzten die Zeit um auf ihren Firmen-PCs, die ausgemustert dann auch mit nach Hause kamen, und die gab es hier nicht, schon gar nicht privat nutzbar, dort eben z.B. mit CGA und EGA Grafik ihre frühen Sierra Adventures spielten. 

Ich habe noch in den frühen 2000ern für ein Adventure-Spiele Magazin geschrieben und mich entsprechend auch viel in (amerikanischen) Adventure-Spiele-Foren rumgetrieben. Der Frauenanteil dort war enorm und lag locker bei 50 Prozent, teilweise gefühlt sogar höher.  Nur deutsche Frauen durfte man damals dort nicht suchen, die Europäer dort waren fast alle männlich. Der Anteil der weiblichen Zocker in Europa stieg erst langsam mit dem Game Boy bei kleinen Mädchen, die dann später zur Playstation griffen.


----------



## Athrun (29. Oktober 2020)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Frage: Muss man dem Großteil der Nutzer etwas aufzwingen, weil 0-1% der Endkunden LGBTQ-wasauchimmer sind? Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit Gay-Characteren in Spielen oder was auch immer, aber man muss irgendwo auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!



Ja, muß man. Der Spielerschaft muß das Gehirn gewaschen werden, damit sie alles akzeptiert, was in Zukunft kommt.  *Verschwörungsmodus aus*

Das solche Themen eingebunden werden, ist ja nicht schlecht per se. Schließlich sind Videospiele Teil der Kultur und die Kultur "formt" die Menschen. Das Problem ist, das ein kleiner Mob laut rum schreit und die schweigende Mehrheit kein Kontra gibt oder nur die Schultern zuckt (mal davon abgesehene, "Ich bin schwul/lesbisch/Kampfhubschrauber" allein macht noch keinen guten Charakter).  Schönes Beispiel: als Persona 5 Royal vorgestellt wurde, kam plötzlich der Aufschrei weil Kasumis Kostüm ihre Beine unbedeckt hielt. Der Horror!!!! Ich find es erstaunlich wie puritanisch viele Linke heutzutage geworden sind. Bzw. ungesunde Lebensstyle bewerben nur um die Gefühle solcher Leute nicht zu verletzen.  Yuri Bezemnow hatte recht: wir sind demoralisiert worden und wachen nicht mehr daraus auf.


----------



## Kashban (29. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ursprünglich bildeten Frauen unter Programmierern die riesige Mehrheit; weil die Arbeit als minderwertig angesehen war. Männer bauten Hardware und Frauen waren die Tippsen.
> Erst als Software cool wurde schnappten sich die Männer die Jobs und verdrängten weibliche Programmierer. Soviel zum Genderkampf.



Das ist falsch. 

Ursprünglich war das Programmieren von Computern das Umsetzen von Formeln und Algorithmen auf Lochkarten oder Papierstreifen, also reine Tipparbeit ohne jede Kreativität. Deshalb haben das die Frauen gemacht, die ansonsten auch die gute alte Schreibstube bevölkert haben, denn sie waren sehr gut darin, weitestgehend fehlerfrei einzutippen. Immerhin konnte ein Programmlauf auch mal Tage dauern, da waren Fehler teuer. Entwickelt wurden die Programme aber überwiegend von männlichen Wissenschaftlern. 

Spätestens mit dem Aufkommen von Bildschirmen, Tastaturen und anderen heute üblichen Eingabe-/Ausgabegeräten war es mit den Lochkarten vorbei und die Entwickler der Programme konnten sie auch selbst eintippen -> Männer. Damit wurde der Entwickler auch zum Programmierer.

Auch heute gibt es noch einen semantischen Unterschied zwischen Programmierern und Entwicklern, wobei die Begriffe je nach Kontext auch mal synonym genannt werden. 

In der Platinenfertigung gibt es einen ähnlichen Unterschied: Da gibt es die Platinen-Designer, die die Platinen und ihre Funktionalität entwerfen, und die Layouter, die sie dann möglichst sparsam und effizient für die Produktion umsetzen. Platinen-Designer ~ Entwickler, Layouter ~ Programmierer.



Loosa schrieb:


> Du schreibst von Rosinenpicken. Ausgerechnet Programmieren ist hier aber ein fast schon ideales Beispiel dagegen.
> Wie oben erwähnt war Programmieren in der Anfangszeit ein typischer Frauenjob. Er bot wenig Prestige und stand für minderwertiges Geschreibsel. Gleichauf mit Briefe tippen und Akten sortieren.
> 
> Plötzlich wurde der Job sexy und gut bezahlt... und Männer kaperten die Domäne. Wo Frauen früher so breit vertreten waren, warum ist das seitdem dermaßen männerdominiert?
> ...



Wie gesagt: Völlig falsch, siehe oben. Programme zu *entwickeln* war schon immer eine Männerdomäne. Nur tippen wir sie inzwischen selbst ein, daher sind Entwickler auch Programmierer und die reinen Programmierer braucht es kaum noch.

Mit Coolness, Sexy oder gut bezahlt hat das rein gar nichts zu tun. Ich war einer der wenigen in meiner Klasse Mitte der 80er, der sich intensiver mit dem Computer beschäftigt hat und nichts daran wurde damals als cool angesehen, im Gegenteil, für fast alle Mädels war ich ein Freak.  Auch in den 90ern änderte sich das nicht. Andernfalls hätte ich mich vor weiblicher Aufmerksamkeit wohl kaum retten können, nicht wahr? 

Nachdem ich bereits mit einigen Emanzen aka Feministinnen im MINT-Bereich aneinandergeraten bin, habe ich meine Ansicht dazu revidiert: Nein, ich möchte nicht mehr Frauen in MINT, weil wir uns damit eine Menge Probleme einhandeln, die wir ohne sie einfach nicht haben. Ich will nicht beispielsweise nicht über Identitätspolitik "aufgeklärt" werden, wenn ich einfach nur Informationen suche, wie ich ein bestimmtes programmiertechnisches Problem löse. Oder in jedem zweiten Dokument Horden von Gendersternen vorfinden, die das Verständnis erschweren. Oder Master/Slave oder schwarz/weiß nicht mehr verwenden dürfen, weil es plötzlich rassistisch sein soll, egal in welchem Kontext.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Oktober 2020)

@ Kashban 
Das mit dem Abtippen und selbst programmieren habe ich versucht ja auch schon dazulegen. 
Übrigens, kleiner Gag am Rande, selbst als ich Anfang 90er meine Ausbildung machte wurde die CNC Maschine bei uns zwar nicht mehr mit Lochkarten sondern mit Lochstreifen "betankt" aber viel anders war das auch nicht. Die Programme wurden anhand von Zeichnungen auf einer speziellen Zweittastatur auf dem 286er getippt und dann ausgedruckt. Selbst das war eben kein richtiges Programmieren, weil man einfach Schritt für Schritt die selbstgemachte Zeichnung längs einfach die Werte abtippte im Stil: Am Nullpunkt 90 Grad nach Rechts drehen, dann 50 Millimeter geradeaus, dann 45 Grad nach Links drehen, dann 60 Millimeter geradeaus. Und dafür gab es wie gesagt extra eine spezielle Tastatur, wo man dann eben eine Taste für Winkel etc. hatte und das Ganze dann eben so in das System eintippte. Die PCs waren natürlich auch so eingerichtet, dass nach dem Anschalten sofort das CNC Programm startete, irgendwo in DOS oder so konnte man da gar nicht. Dieses eintippen, um das in Lochstreifen auszudrucken, das konnte wirklich jeder. Die Schwierigkeit lag einzig darin, halt vorher eine passende technische Zeichnung anzufertigen und alle Werte dort einzutragen.

Lochkarten kenne ich übrigens auch noch. Vielleicht kennt jemand den Citti Supermarkt? Bis in die späten 80er konnten dort nur Firmen einkaufen und keine Privatleute. Dort gab es dann oftmals Großpackungen und die Preise waren dort in Netto ausgezeichnet. Zu jedem Artikel den man sich nahm musste man sich eine Lochkarte nehmen. An der Kasse hat der Verkäufer dann geschaut ob man alle und die richtigen Lochkarten hatte, die wurden dann in die Kasse eingelesen und anschließend gingen die über einen kleinen Aufzug an die Decke und dort dann über schmale Förderkanäle irgendwo wieder ins Büro. Quasi der 70er Jahre Vorläufer der Strichcodes. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Ich war einer der wenigen in meiner Klasse Mitte der 80er, der sich intensiver mit dem Computer beschäftigt hat und nichts daran wurde damals als cool angesehen, im Gegenteil, für fast alle Mädels war ich ein Freak.  Auch in den 90ern änderte sich das nicht. Andernfalls hätte ich mich vor weiblicher Aufmerksamkeit wohl kaum retten können, nicht wahr?


Ja, davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Wir hatten immerhin ein paar ( Commodore 64 ) Besitzer in der Klasse aber einige der Jungs haben das sogar bewusst geheim gehalten, damit die anderen Jungs und insbesondere die Mädchen das nicht mitbekamen. Jedenfalls waren ich und ein paar andere die komischen Nerds und selbst wir haben das dann nur zufällig unter vorgehaltener Hand dann von einigen anderen irgendwann mitbekommen, dass die auch einen C64 hatten. 

An unserer Schule waren wir der erste Jahrgang mit "Informatik". Da waren auch ein paar Mädchen bei, aber man merkte sehr, dass die absolut keine Lust dazu hatten und wahrscheinlich von ihren Eltern genötigt waren, dort mitzumachen. Und das war damals natürlich alles sehr rudimentär mit Comal 80 Modulen an den C64 gesteckt. Mädchen die sich wirklich für Computer interessierten habe ich erst viel später kennengelernt. In den 80ern konnten die meisten nicht mal den Videorekorder programmieren.


----------



## loud_noises (30. Oktober 2020)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Als jemand, der selbst zu diesem LGBTQ-Verein gehört, möchte ich aus persönlicher Sicht folgendes dazu sagen: Ob ein Charakter in einem Spiel (das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Film und Buch) zu diesem Verein gehört, interessiert mich nicht im Geringsten. Was mich interessiert, ist, ob der Charakter gut geschrieben ist!
> 
> Womit ich jedoch ein Problem habe, sind sog. Gutmenschen, die meinen, sie wären unsere Alliierten, obwohl sie es nie waren, und somit meinen das Recht zu haben, uns vorschreiben zu müssen, wofür wir uns angegriffen fühlen sollen.



Danke dafür. Wirklich.

Eins ist klar: Leute wie die Autorin fordern solche Dinge nicht "für" irgendwelche Minderheiten, sondern nur für ihr eigenes Weltbild das eben so und so auszusehen hat.

Insgesamt geht es um die Selbstdarstellung des eigenen Egos. Man will/muss für etwas "Gutes" kämpfen, um in den Spiegel sehen zu können. Ansonsten würde das fragile Ego ganz schnell zerbrechen.
Und natürlich muss das jeder sehen, sonst wär es ja umsonst.
Und um sich selbst zu erhöhen macht man am besten andere schlecht.
Ein ganz alter Hut.

Ein wirklich gerechter Mensch würde sich "unsichtbar" für andere einsetzen und das nicht so hinausposaunen wie toll er doch ist weil er auf diese eine Demo ging und diese Meinung hat.

Narzistische neue Gesellschaft (ist ja so toll progressiv).
Jeder mit gesunden Selbstbewußtsein wird automatisch zum Feind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfUzCu0JeHA


----------

